# What is the country coming to?!



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

First schools serving halal only options and now blind people kicked off the bus.

Muslim bus drivers refuse to let guide dogs on board | Mail Online


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I've just read the link and find this quote sums things up just about right.
Unfortunatley there will always be the odd few that make things bad for others.

"The tension stems from a strand of Islamic teaching which warns against contact with dogs because the animal's saliva was considered to be impure, the Muslim Council of Britain said.

It urged Muslims to show tolerance and common sense over the issue.

'We need to be flexible on this,' a spokesman said. 'Muslim drivers should have no hesitation in allowing guide dogs into their bus or car.

'If a dog does lick you, it's not the end of the world. Just go home and wash yourself.'*


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

I am saying NUFFING! which is unusal for me! Wonder how long i'll keep quite!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Then they need to choose a job more realistic to there culture. Public service obviously isnt possible with the way they feel towards dogs and women.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I think its all just getting rediculous now.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

yep sure as hell is !!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I mean the bus drivers don't even need to touch the dog let alone be licked by one. Passengers can move to another seat if they don't want to be near a dog. I may get told of for this but I honestly think the blind people have more right to be on that bus than the muslims, the blind people need the public transport more in my opinion and the muslims can just get off and walk quite easily or wait for another bus. In the same way I move away from people who smoke in public because I don't like it rather than expecting them to move.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello Mr bus driver, welcome to the western world, where women are equal and people love pets... Don't like it?? maybe live in an eastern country that lives by your ways?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Tink82 said:


> Hello Mr bus driver, welcome to the western world, where women are equal and people love pets... Don't like it?? maybe live in an eastern country that lives by your ways?


exactly !! and over here they cross plenty of muslim countries to get here. So suck it up or leave.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> exactly !! and over here they cross plenty of muslim countries to get here. So suck it up or leave.


I don't understand why they stay here if they are so agaisnt our way of life..... oh no wait, I do...


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Tink82 said:


> I don't understand why they stay here if they are so agaisnt our way of life..... oh no wait, I do...


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Come on guys you shouldnt generalise muslims from a few bad examples.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> Come on guys you shouldnt generalise muslims from a few bad examples.


I have not said all, I have said those that do not follow the western life style


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Its the local council I feel sorry for...Imagine trying to sort out the public relations PC nightmare this situation must cause!!LOL
(personally Id side with the muslims, blind people have never threatened to bomb the fudging heck out of everyone in the name of blindness!! Plus they couldnt see you to bomb you so safer to offend them.):lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Tink82 said:


> I have not said all, I have said those that do not follow the western life style


yes same here.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> Come on guys you shouldnt generalise muslims from a few bad examples.


Just a few?? apart from half of em wanting to blow us off the face of there earth where shall I start next?

opps - that didn't last long did it!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> Its the local council I feel sorry for...Imagine trying to sort out the public relations PC nightmare this situation must cause!!LOL
> (personally Id side with the muslims, blind people have never threatened to bomb the fudging heck out of everyone in the name of blindness!! Plus they couldnt see you to bomb you so safer to offend them.):lol:


omg I shouldnt laugh but thats funny the way ya wrote it. :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Just a few?? apart from half of em wanting to blow us off the face of there earth where shall I start next?
> 
> opps - that didn't last long did it!


yes the fact is we are infidels to them they (mostly) dont want to integrate but take over more like .


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Kammie said:


> I mean the bus drivers don't even need to touch the dog let alone be licked by one. Passengers can move to another seat if they don't want to be near a dog. I may get told of for this but I honestly think the blind people have more right to be on that bus than the muslims, the blind people need the public transport more in my opinion and the muslims can just get off and walk quite easily or wait for another bus. In the same way I move away from people who smoke in public because I don't like it rather than expecting them to move.


You see,imho, no one has more rights than the next person,we should all be treated equal no matter what race or religion,or whether blind or otherwise.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Just muzzle the dogs.......
and the muslim bus drivers.

case closed.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> You see,imho, no one has more rights than the next person,we should all be treated equal no matter what race or religion,or whether blind or otherwise.


yeah agreed mate but someone needs to tell them that (or enforce it )


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Hello Mr bus driver, welcome to the western world, where women are equal and people love pets... Don't like it?? maybe live in an eastern country that lives by your ways?


I completely agree.
The brits are expected to live by and obey their rules and regulations if we move over there, so why can't alot of them live by our rules?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> yeah agreed mate but someone needs to tell them that (or enforce it )


*The big question for me is this,we as a multi culture society have only recently had all these differnces pop up.Now i'd like to know why.*


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Marcia said:


> I completely agree.
> The brits are expected to live by and obey their rules and regulations if we move over there, so why can't alot of them live by our rules?


because the bleeding hearts make it possible for them to use the "racist" card, and to bully there ways in and ours out. There is nothing racist at all with wanting respect in your own country and that means equal for all. There is countries where they can be muslim quite happily.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *The big question for me is this,we as a multi culture society have only recently had all these differnces pop up.Now i'd like to know why.*


Political correctness.. white people are too scared of being dubbed 'racist' for having an opinion.. therefore the tolerence that has worked both ways has become very one sided


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> because the bleeding hearts make it possible for them to use the "racist" card, and to bully there ways in and ours out. There is nothing racist at all with wanting respect in your own country and that means equal for all. There is countries where they can be muslim quite happily.


Spot on! couldn't agree more!
OK! we have to blame our government for allowing it! but what they get away with takes the micheal in a BIG way!!

My father and grandfather fought in two world wars to allow me, amongst other things my freedom, Our government needs to look very quickly at the problems THEY are creating with their RACIST approach!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Spot on! couldn't agree more!
> OK! we have to blame our government for allowing it! but what they get away with takes the micheal in a BIG way!!
> 
> My father and grandfather fought in two world wars to allow me, amongst other things my freedom, Our government needs to look very quickly at the problems THEY are creating with their RACIST approach!


*Spot on..i dont blame the other cultures in blame this country.I,as most know don't agree with the imigration sittuation we have in this country but i don't like the "us and them".That imo will only lead to problems.*


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

Aaah you can always rely on the daily mail for a bit of irrational scare-mongering on a monday morning.

Sadly for muslims, a minority ruin it for the rest of them, who are level headed, peaceful, integrated people - and papers like the daily mail like nothing more than to fan the flames; after all its what sells papers. 

Along with stories about devil dogs (all bull breeds are gunna eat your babies), evil foxes (they are going to start invading your homes!!), hoody kids (oh yes....you WILL get stabbed by a hoody sometime in the near future), and the unemployed (who, of course, are all spongers and lay abouts)


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Savahl said:


> Aaah you can always rely on the daily mail for a bit of irrational scare-mongering on a monday morning.
> 
> Sadly for muslims, a minority ruin it for the rest of them, who are level headed, peaceful, integrated people - and papers like the daily mail like nothing more than to fan the flames; after all its what sells papers.
> 
> Along with stories about devil dogs (all bull breeds are gunna eat your babies), evil foxes (they are going to start invading your homes!!), hoody kids (oh yes....you WILL get stabbed by a hoody sometime in the near future), and the unemployed (who, of course, are all spongers and lay abouts)


:lol: so true :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *The big question for me is this,we as a multi culture society have only recently had all these differnces pop up.Now i'd like to know why.*


PRobably coz the way we are going Rainybowbow is that if things continue as they are they ain't gonna be the minority! we are??


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> PRobably coz the way we are going Rainybowbow is that if things continue as they are they ain't gonna be the minority! we are??


the comparison between how many kids they have and we do also mathematically makes it that it will prolly be a muslim government voted in in a few short years.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

When employed, employee must follow rules of ones employer. If they don't like, they should be getting off the bus, not the blind....


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Im all for a diverse culture and have muslim friends (who love my dogs incidentally!!) but they have chosen to adapt their lives and culture to fit in with life in England. 

I do think that if you are coming to live and work in this country then you should adapt to our way of life and our laws and rules, if you dont like them or they offend you then b*gger off back home  I am certain that my muslim friends would be equally annoyed about this story as any of us non-muslims are because it shows their religion in a bad light which is a shame.

Whatever people may think of our new government, i am hopefully they may be less tolerant of this sort of behaviour.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> Im all for a diverse culture and have muslim friends (who love my dogs incidentally!!) but they have chosen to adapt their lives and culture to fit in with life in England.
> 
> I do think that if you are coming to live and work in this country then you should adapt to our way of life and our laws and rules, if you dont like them or they offend you then b*gger off back home  I am certain that my muslim friends would be equally annoyed about this story as any of us non-muslims are because it shows their religion in a bad light which is a shame.
> 
> Whatever people may think of our new government, i am hopefully they may be less tolerant of this sort of behaviour.


rep

totally agree! I am so sick of so called minorities running away and screaming when they see my dog, but this takes the pi$$


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I've just read the link and find this quote sums things up just about right.
> Unfortunatley there will always be the odd few that make things bad for others.
> 
> "The tension stems from a strand of Islamic teaching which warns against contact with dogs because the animal's saliva was considered to be impure, the Muslim Council of Britain said.
> ...


 like ive said for a long time, they will soon be calling the shots and running this bloody country. There would be outrage if and english bus driver stopped one of them getting on for something we dont believe in.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> Its the local council I feel sorry for...Imagine trying to sort out the public relations PC nightmare this situation must cause!!LOL
> (personally Id side with the muslims, blind people have never threatened to bomb the fudging heck out of everyone in the name of blindness!! Plus they couldnt see you to bomb you so safer to offend them.):lol:


This country needs to show some balls and sort the bloody muslims out. Live here live by our rules, we need an outcry.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I think if we go to their countries and have to wear full dress and burkha, then they should do the same here! We follow their rules in their country, they follow ours.

The UK is doing too much to please foreigners and not enough for its native population.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> This country needs to show some balls and sort the bloody muslims out. Live here live by our rules, we need an outcry.


I actually find that statement quite shocking. its not the"bloody muslims", its a MINORITY of people.

Guess what there are "british" who are insensitive too, but that doesnt make the news. A middle aged white taxi driver once refused me and my mates a taxi home cos of where we are from town-wise...should all middle aged white taxi drivers be linched? No, thats stupid cos its just a small proportion.

If the article were a white driver who didnt like dogs, it wouldnt have made the news at all! He would just be seen as a bit of an idiot - not the face of a whole religious group.

MOST muslims here do adjust to our society, they follow their own practices in private wrt diet, dress and whatnot, but so do I! But they still integrate with society and accept western ways.

Its just the same as saying ALL brits are racist, because of how the BNP act.
Or ALL irish are terrorists cos of the IRA
ALL americans are fat
and as i said earlier, ALL bull breeds are killers, ALL hoodys are thugs, ALL unemployed are spongers.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> This country needs to show some balls and sort the bloody muslims out. Live here live by our rules, we need an outcry.


Before that can happen the entire government will need to grow a pair!
There ain't been a MP with a pair since Enouch Powell!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I think if we go to their countries and have to wear full dress and burkha, then they should do the same here! We follow their rules in their country, they follow ours.
> 
> The UK is doing too much to please foreigners and not enough for its native population.


Quite right, consequently inviting racism.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

Savahl said:


> I actually find that statement quite shocking. its not the"bloody muslims", its a MINORITY of people.
> 
> Guess what there are "british" who are insensitive too, but that doesnt make the news. A middle aged white taxi driver once refused me and my mates a taxi home cos of where we are from town-wise...should all middle aged white taxi drivers be linched? No, thats stupid cos its just a small proportion.
> 
> ...


i agree.

we need to be more like The Netherlands
come here.. 'merge with our society and speak the language, follow our rules, have respect for our culture, or SOD OFF!!' (ad lib).

edit: forgot to say that would apply to.. ANYONE, not muslims in particular, ANY FOREIGNER. i don't go to a foreign country without making the effort, I certainly wouldn't move there without knowing the basics first!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Before that can happen the entire government will need to grow a pair!
> There ain't been a MP with a pair since Enouch Powell!


and the same here  Its scary when the people in charge are intimidated by the loudest mouths, dont give us much security.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Savahl said:


> I actually find that statement quite shocking. its not the"bloody muslims", its a MINORITY of people.
> 
> Guess what there are "british" who are insensitive too, but that doesnt make the news. A middle aged white taxi driver once refused me and my mates a taxi home cos of where we are from town-wise...should all middle aged white taxi drivers be linched? No, thats stupid cos its just a small proportion.
> 
> ...


I actually meant the bloody muslims that dont follow our rules them maybe being the minority i dont know, the white taxi driver was wrong, the IRA are wrong not all irish, a lot of americans are fat so are the english not everyone, some hoodys are thugs not them all, some bully breeds are killers not them all, a lot of unemployed are spongers not them all. I do know and understand all that but we are talking about a muslim not allowing a blind person on his bus not all muslim bus drivers. Very, very rarely do i go into sheffiels a huge muslim community and see them dressed like us they are certainly not in the minority that dont follow our rules.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Before that can happen the entire government will need to grow a pair!
> There ain't been a MP with a pair since Enouch Powell!


Woo hooo, and they nearly linched him when he predicted exactly whats happened.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> I actually meant the bloody muslims that dont follow our rules them maybe being the minority i dont know, the white taxi driver was wrong, the IRA are wrong not all irish, a lot of americans are fat so are the english not everyone, some hoodys are thugs not them all, some bully breeds are killers not them all, a lot of unemployed are spongers not them all. I do know and understand all that but we are talking about a muslim not allowing a blind person on his bus not all muslim bus drivers. Very, very rarely do i go into sheffiels a huge muslim community and see them dressed like us they are certainly not in the minority that dont follow our rules.


Just because they dont dress like us doesnt mean they will enforce their beliefs on others! Goths dont dress like they majority. Punks dont either. Thats personal choice. I have muslim friends who dont always wear "western" clothes, but they still come out to the pub with us (dont drink but wont stop us), chat with us, yes some are scared of my dog but Im afraid of spiders!
They are proud muslim people, they follow their religion in terms of diet, dress and how they hold themselves. But they are still good people, they accept english culture even if they look different, they dont judge us for the way we live, they dont stop us doing things they wont themselves do on religious grounds.

The bus driver was just a moron. Not a sign of ALL muslims. Just an individual Moron.

No one tells me what I should wear, why should we tell them what to wear? Its not a sign that they arent accepting our society, its a sign that they are people with their own opinions, identity and religion, but why does that have to mean its anti-western. Its non-intrusive.

Im stepping out of this thread now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

Savahl said:


> No one tells me what I should wear, why should we tell them what to wear? Its not a sign that they arent accepting our society, its a sign that they are people with their own opinions, identity and religion, but why does that have to mean its anti-western. Its non-intrusive.
> 
> Im stepping out of this thread now.


As I once said on another similar thread! Have you ever tried going into a bank with a motor cycle helmet on?

Have you ever been into a shopping centre where hoodies are banned?

Whats good for the goose is good for the gander!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

I think you're all racist...The nice Somali ex pirate chappie next door in the Manor House with 12 kids and three wives agrees.

That Korean bus driver said the guide dog was delicious.

Anyway I can't stay here arguing with you racists...I'm off to my Polish neighbours barbeque...we're having Carp and Swan, swilled down with a nice glass of Cillit Bang.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Savahl said:


> Just because they dont dress like us doesnt mean they will enforce their beliefs on others! Goths dont dress like they majority. Punks dont either. Thats personal choice. I have muslim friends who dont always wear "western" clothes, but they still come out to the pub with us (dont drink but wont stop us), chat with us, yes some are scared of my dog but Im afraid of spiders!
> They are proud muslim people, they follow their religion in terms of diet, dress and how they hold themselves. But they are still good people, they accept english culture even if they look different, they dont judge us for the way we live, they dont stop us doing things they wont themselves do on religious grounds.
> 
> The bus driver was just a moron. Not a sign of ALL muslims. Just an individual Moron.
> ...


I agree with what you say but this about a muslim, putting his religious views bafore a blind person, and what will be done about it is what concerns me as this country seems afraid to make a stand to these people in case they are classed as "racist" and i know for a fact in many situations they are treat very different in terms of whats right and wrong.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

poohdog said:


> I think you're all racist...The nice Somali ex pirate chappie next door in the Manor House with 12 kids and three wives agrees.
> 
> That Korean bus driver said the guide dog was delicious.
> 
> Anyway I can't stay here arguing with you racists...I'm off to my Polish neighbours barbeque...we're having Carp and Swan, swilled down with a nice glass of Cillit Bang.


Well thats a whole other thread! Seems the fish are not being thrown back into the lakes by some!!!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

poohdog said:


> I think you're all racist...The nice Somali ex pirate chappie next door in the Manor House with 12 kids and three wives agrees.
> 
> That Korean bus driver said the guide dog was delicious.
> 
> Anyway I can't stay here arguing with you racists...I'm off to my Polish neighbours barbeque...we're having Carp and Swan, swilled down with a nice glass of Cillit Bang.


have a nice time! cheers! xxxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I understand why people get so frustrated....but I do try to see both sides of the coin here - we cannot "tarr" every muslim with the same brush - that being said - we seem as a country hell bent on pleasing everyone else but oursleves - take the recent incident with flying the english flags at world cup - we like every other culture should have the right to be proud of our country etc - im all for different cultures dont get me wrong I think as a nation we should be tolerant and mostly we are - but then I expect other cultures/religions to be the same - is all about respecting people and unfortunately there are always going to be people of all colours/religions/cultures who dont. I just try to judge on an individual basis that way u cannot go wrong


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I understand why people get so frustrated....but I do try to see both sides of the coin here - we cannot "tarr" every muslim with the same brush - that being said - we seem as a country hell bent on pleasing everyone else but oursleves - take the recent incident with flying the english flags at world cup - we like every other culture should have the right to be proud of our country etc - im all for different cultures dont get me wrong I think as a nation we should be tolerant and mostly we are - but then I expect other cultures/religions to be the same - is all about respecting people and unfortunately there are always going to be people of all colours/religions/cultures who dont. I just try to judge on an individual basis that way u cannot go wrong


I agree with that and thats what this thread is about and what i was commenting about when my post was taken the wrong way its about a bus driver stopping ablind person getting on a but just because "he" has issues with dogs, thats not to say all muslim bus drivers would do the same, so as you say we have to think about everyone individually and yes we should be able to be patriotic and celebrate what we believe in.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> I agree with that and thats what this thread is about and what i was commenting about when my post was taken the wrong way its about a bus driver stopping ablind person getting on a but just because "he" has issues with dogs, thats not to say all muslim bus drivers would do the same, so as you say we have to think about everyone individually and yes we should be able to be patriotic and celebrate what we believe in.


Yeah he obviously went OTT imo but like u say not every muslim is going to think like this - I do think he should have been more tolerant - we need to learn to all live together but I dont think that will happen anytime soon lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

That's rediculous blind people with guide dogs being kicked offf buses. I know a few people with guide dogs and can't believe these drivers won't allow people with guide dogs on buses.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

If we go to a Muslim country we have to live by their laws, well if they live here they should live by ours. I'm sick to death with the way we are suppose to bend over back wards to accommodate these people, If they don't like it here they know what they can do, and I would be very happy wave them goodbye.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

danielled said:


> That's rediculous blind people with guide dogs being kicked offf buses. I know a few people with guide dogs and can't believe these drivers won't allow people with guide dogs on buses.


When I was a the East coast a couple of years back DanielleD I did not have my car there all the time! I took my Milly on the bus! I always thought dogs were allowed on all buses as it happens!!
This driver should be sacked imo!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> When I was a the East coast a couple of years back DanielleD I did not have my car there all the time! I took my Milly on the bus! I always thought dogs were allowed on all buses as it happens!!
> This driver should be sacked imo!


In London you can take doglets on a bus - used to do it regularly! Take em on the bus to Epping Forest,,,,let them have a run about then used to take them to a pub for a few jars.....then back home on the bus...great fun.....

so yes that driver for should be sacked for being dogist!!!!!!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> If we go to a Muslim country we have to live by their laws, well if they live here they should live by ours. I'm sick to death with the way we are suppose to bend over back wards to accommodate these people, If they don't like it here they know what they can do, and I would be very happy wave them goodbye.


Well said rep, ime of the same opinion, and if that makes me racist then. . . . I must be in some peoples eyes, ide like to think that ive always been tolerant of many different religions/cultures but my tolerance only stretches so far.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> When I was a the East coast a couple of years back DanielleD I did not have my car there all the time! I took my Milly on the bus! I always thought dogs were allowed on all buses as it happens!!
> This driver should be sacked imo!


I agree there completely for this drivers information guide dogs help us blind and visually impaired and I'll have them know that guide dogs are allowed on buses they are allowed most places your pet dogs aren't allowed includeing pubs and shops.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> When I was a the East coast a couple of years back DanielleD I did not have my car there all the time! I took my Milly on the bus! I always thought dogs were allowed on all buses as it happens!!
> This driver should be sacked imo!


I think its down to the drivers descretion if he thinks a dog could be a danger to other passengers then he can refuse and thats fair enough but a guide dog is something very different in this instance it was down to his religion and dogs been seen as something very different, its just terrible all i can say is ime glad i wasnt on that bus today i wouldnt be on here now you can bet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Yeah he obviously went OTT imo but like u say not every muslim is going to think like this - I do think he should have been more tolerant - we need to learn to all live together but I dont think that will happen anytime soon lol


Yes but it has to cut two ways! IT has to be remembered the the England is NOT their motherland and to gain true acceptance they can neither change us nor believe that they can!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> If we go to a Muslim country we have to live by their laws, well if they live here they should live by ours. I'm sick to death with the way we are suppose to bend over back wards to accommodate these people, If they don't like it here they know what they can do, and I would be very happy wave them goodbye.


I think a lot of people feel this way, but are too scared to say it..


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> I think a lot of people feel this way, but are too scared to say it..


Ime certainly not, but tyour right many are too scared and thats the problem we are losing our voice in our own country.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Ime certainly not, but tyour right many are too scared and thats the problem we are losing our voice in our own country.


yeah, cos 'ooooo you can't say that!! it's racist that is!!'

No such thing as being English anymore


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I remember when Ikea did some of their first adverts and part of their slogan was 'stop being ENglish!'. I tell you what I never have and never will set foot in there - how dare they...I am ENGLISH and proud of it.....


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> yeah, cos 'ooooo you can't say that!! it's racist that is!!'
> 
> No such thing as being English anymore


And it does cut both ways because its a fact that many of them really dislike us but never have i heard it said that they are racist. And lets face it they arnt over here for their love of the british folk.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

As this is discrimination, surely the the Disability Discrimination Act applies and the driver and bus company should be prosecuted. 

Why are the Gude Dogs for the Blind Association and other disability groups not doing something about this, and prosecuting through the courts if it is a growing problem?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yes but it has to cut two ways! IT has to be remembered the the England is NOT their motherland and to gain true acceptance they can neither change us nor believe that they can!


Im not saying it doesnt cut both ways - Im very proud to be british and agree that we should be allowed to show this in our own country but I dont think this attitude of its our country so if u dont like it eff off back to yours is really the way forward - Im gonna probably be unpopular now but I think a lot of older generations do not have the tolerance that younger ones have - its not their faults just that society has changed so much in the last say twenty years.

I know for a FACT that my neices and step kids are far more tolerant and easygoing with other cultures etc and dont bat an eyelid because they have been taught other cultures/religions in school - a lot of their friends are foreign too so to them its no biggy! - they have a wider acceptance than many older generations - we as adults could learn a thing or two from them - I just dont like this " we are superior" thing that a lot of english people have -I just dont agree with it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Im not saying it doesnt cut both ways - Im very proud to be british and agree that we should be allowed to show this in our own country but I dont think this attitude of its our country so if u dont like it eff off back to yours is really the way forward - Im gonna probably be unpopular now but I think a lot of older generations do not have the tolerance that younger ones have - its not their faults just that society has changed so much in the last say twenty years.
> 
> I know for a FACT that my neices and step kids are far more tolerant and easygoing with other cultures etc and dont bat an eyelid because they have been taught other cultures/religions in school - a lot of their friends are foreign too so to them its no biggy! - they have a wider acceptance than many older generations - there are faults on both sides.


You calling me OLD you young whippersnapper you:scared:
but yes! I know what you mean - the younger generations on't seem to see it as us old bats do!

But I prefer being and thinking like an old bat!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> You calling me OLD you young whippersnapper you:scared:
> but yes! I know what you mean - the younger generations on't seem to see it as us old bats do!
> 
> But I prefer being and thinking like an old bat!


I wish I was a whippersnapper LOL :lol::lol: Im putting my generation in there too DT cos I know when I was at school there were not many other races/cultures and there were zero lessons in how other cultures/religions lived etc - hence ignorance.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> I wish I was a whippersnapper LOL :lol::lol: Im putting my generation in there too DT cos I know when I was at school there were not many other races/cultures and there were zero lessons in how other cultures/religions lived etc - hence ignorance.


you're complaining -when i was at school we only had a twig and we used to write in the mud


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> you're complaining -when i was at school we only had a twig and we used to write in the mud


:lol::lol::thumbup:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> And it does cut both ways because its a fact that many of them really dislike us but never have i heard it said that they are racist. And lets face it they arnt over here for their love of the british folk.


To true, they are here for the money they can screw out of us.:mad5::mad5:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Heres my thoughts...

Its only a dog... and the person who is blind relies on that dog through life... I think it is outrageous that a human being would not let a blind person on with a dog... Get a grip...

Ok My mum was a taxi driver for 20 years.. Used to be hardly any other nationalities doing it years ago... Then they all started.. My mums was friends with many.. But she would say you used to find that upto 3 people from other countries would be using one badge.... 

Also she has known of them having translaters come in on there knowledge test.. So basically they can't speak English but are still given a license to drive a taxi.. I used to think that was outrageous..... Also there was a couple of indecent assault cases that were thrown out because the drivers claimed racism...

I am not a racist person.

But I believe that if you come to this country then you should quite happily behave and follow rules as we do, we shouldn't have to make allowances..... If I was to go to another country I would expect to have to do the same..

I find all this quite outrageous.. I have many friends from other countries who have strong beliefs but they realise they have made the decision to come to this country.... 

Where I live it is very mixed race.. In fact there are far less British white people than any other on my estate... I live in a little part of Warrington called Whitecross and it has a very apt nickname....


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> you're complaining -when i was at school we only had a twig and we used to write in the mud


Blimey DT.. I didn't realise you went back to the dk ages.. LMAO :~))))))


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Blimey DT.. I didn't realise you went back to the dk ages.. LMAO :~))))))


and her old man pulls her by her hair through the bushes


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Im not saying it doesnt cut both ways - Im very proud to be british and agree that we should be allowed to show this in our own country but I dont think this attitude of its our country so if u dont like it eff off back to yours is really the way forward - Im gonna probably be unpopular now but I think a lot of older generations do not have the tolerance that younger ones have - its not their faults just that society has changed so much in the last say twenty years.
> 
> I know for a FACT that my neices and step kids are far more tolerant and easygoing with other cultures etc and dont bat an eyelid because they have been taught other cultures/religions in school - a lot of their friends are foreign too so to them its no biggy! - they have a wider acceptance than many older generations - we as adults could learn a thing or two from them - I just dont like this " we are superior" thing that a lot of english people have -I just dont agree with it.


You are proberbly right with the age, as ime older then maybe yes i am less tolerant, it does suprise me just how youngsters are so tolerant at times as children from muslim etc backgrounds are treated very different in schools, the threat of a lot of xmas traditions to go the threat of banning of british flags and seeing very young the terrorist attacks that have taken place.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Perhaps the bus companies should stop employing these people! See how they like it then  Fancy refusing a blind person to get on a bus simply because they had their guide dog with them!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

gorgeous said:


> and her old man pulls her by her hair through the bushes


LOL And as he dragged her along he would slam his giant bone on the ground shouting 'Captain Caveman'..... LMAO :[email protected]


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

My Dad was a disgusting racist...he hated Germans and Japs....shocking..

The English have a reputation for being racist world wide...(Eg.the Raj) but we introduced hospitals,education, and railways wherever we went.
Germans and Japs used them for bayonet practice.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> You are proberbly right with the age, as ime older then maybe yes i am less tolerant, it does suprise me just how youngsters are so tolerant at times as children from muslim etc backgrounds are treated very different in schools, the threat of a lot of xmas traditions to go the threat of banning of british flags and seeing very young the terrorist attacks that have taken place.


But there are lots of positives too - Like recently my neice was telling me about her indian friend who is seek or something - not sure which tbo lol -but she knew quite a lot about the religion etc which I thought was fantastic - why do we always look at all the negatives??


----------



## Madster (Jul 13, 2010)

It's going down the drainnnnn.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> But there are lots of positives too - Like recently my neice was telling me about her indian friend who is seek or something - not sure which tbo lol -but she knew quite a lot about the religion etc which I thought was fantastic - why do we always look at all the negatives??


A blind person was refused to get on the bus with his wing man.. Please What else are you meant to think when something like this happens...


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> But there are lots of positives too - Like recently my neice was telling me about her indian friend who is seek or something - not sure which tbo lol -but she knew quite a lot about the religion etc which I thought was fantastic - why do we always look at all the negatives??


I don't see this as a positive Suzie! just potiencly more brainwashing


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

poohdog said:


> My Dad was a disgusting racist...he hated Germans and Japs....shocking..
> 
> The English have a reputation for being racist world wide...(Eg.the Raj) but we introduced hospitals,education, and railways wherever we went.
> Germans and Japs used them for bayonet practice.


I don't quite know whether to take you seriously or not...but hey ho you make me LOL whatever


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> A blind person was refused to get on the bus with his wing man.. Please What else are you meant to think when something like this happens...


I did say if you look back at my posts that this was unacceptable! but I dont think u can then go on to attack all muslims !!  its a one off why do we all then start getting on the band wagon!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I don't see this as a positive Suzie! just potiencly more brainwashing[/QUOT
> 
> You've lost me here - where does my niece accepting her friend who is indian and taking an interest in her life/religion/culture brainwashing??


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> I did say if you look back at my posts that this was unacceptable! but I dont think u can then go on to attack all muslims !!  its a one off why do we all then start getting on the band wagon!


I am not attacking muslims... I have given my life experiences.. 
I work with two male muslims and one female.. They are top people..

Although the female has been thrown out of her family because she wont follow there rules... Abandoned by her own family..

Also one of the chaps had some probs in work.. I stuck up for him no end.. He has equal rights to me... In our place of work.. And I try my damdest to make sure they are upheld.... The same as i would stick up for anyone who I felt was wrongly being abused..


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> I am not attacking muslims... I have given my life experiences..
> I work with two male muslims and one female.. They are top people..
> 
> Although the female has been thrown out of her family because she wont follow there rules... Abandoned by her own family..


I didnt mean you particularly are attacking just in general  look there are lots of things I dont agree with with regard to muslim religion but that doesnt mean I judge them all or dislike them as people there are good and bad in all races imo.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I didnt mean you particularly are attacking just in general  look there are lots of things I dont agree with with regard to muslim religion but that doesnt mean I judge them all or dislike them as people there are good and bad in all races imo.


I totally agree. It really is the whole "generalization" that causes all the grief but i have done this subject to death on here and know when i am on a loser 

How would all the British people feel if we were all judged by the antics of football hooligans abroad. Do they learn the language, live by the cultures of the places they visit, immerse themselves in the culture :lol: No they bloodywell don't they are a total pain in the rear and give us all a bad name. It wrong to tar all British people with that brush though isn't it


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> I totally agree. It really is the whole "generalization" that causes all the grief but i have done this subject to death on here and know when i am on a loser
> 
> How would all the British people feel if we were all judged by the antics of football hooligans abroad. Do they learn the language, live by the cultures of the places they visit, immerse themselves in the culture :lol: No they bloodywell don't they are a total pain in the rear and give us all a bad name. It wrong to tar all British people with that brush though isn't it


But our football hooligans get brought to justice if they step out of line! they get thrown in jail or deported! They do not try to settle in other countries and then try to impose their hooliganism on then!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> I totally agree. It really is the whole "generalization" that causes all the grief but i have done this subject to death on here and know when i am on a loser
> 
> How would all the British people feel if we were all judged by the antics of football hooligans abroad. Do they learn the language, live by the cultures of the places they visit, immerse themselves in the culture :lol: No they bloodywell don't they are a total pain in the rear and give us all a bad name. It wrong to tar all British people with that brush though isn't it


Exactly! great post:thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> I didnt mean you particularly are attacking just in general  look there are lots of things I dont agree with with regard to muslim religion but that doesnt mean I judge them all or dislike them as people there are good and bad in all races imo.


I dont judge them all.. I would rather get to know.. 
I used to work with a guy from Ghana.. He is a young lad spoke not so good English when he came.... I have had some top nights out with him.... But unfortunately they are now trying to deport him.. he is fighting his case.. Apparently he came over on the agreement he could further his education over here.... He was doing that and got a job at our place then had to give up the education because it was all too much... They found out and are trying to send him back.. he is a top lad and but in reality has no right to be here in the eyes of the Government...

The guys I work with.. acept that they are herer and they work with our rules etc.. they aren't out trying to bring all their beliefs into this country..

The woman I work with... She says there are no worse racist than her own..


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> But our football hooligans get brought to justice if they step out of line! they get thrown in jail or deported! They do not try to settle in other countries and then try to impose their hooliganism on then!


that is not always true DT many hooligans do not get caught for a long time - they are very good at dodging the police.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> I dont judge them all.. I would rather get to know..
> I used to work with a guy from Ghana.. He is a young lad spoke not so good English when he came.... I have had some top nights out with him.... But unfortunately they are now trying to deport him.. he is fighting his case.. Apparently he came over on the agreement he could further his education over here.... He was doing that and got a job at our place then had to give up the education because it was all too much... They found out and are trying to send him back.. he is a top lad and but in reality has no right to be here in the eyes of the Government...
> 
> The guys I work with.. acept that they are herer and they work with our rules etc.. they aren't out trying to bring all their beliefs into this country..
> ...


Thats a tough one for your friend but maybe thats because as a woman she is rebelling against her religion and sees all her own as bad - ive seen that happen before myself with a girl I once knew but thats the same thing imo she is judging all her own race on the actions of her own family


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> that is not always true DT many hooligans do not get caught for a long time - they are very good at dodging the police.


Yep! sure they are!
Someone above posted that three people were working on one visa! Our authorities seldom catch those, and when they do we just tend to release then into society asking them to report for decision! yeah right!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> But our football hooligans get brought to justice if they step out of line! they get thrown in jail or deported! They do not try to settle in other countries and then try to impose their hooliganism on then!


You miss the point  Of course people who chose to live here must abide by our laws i think that is the same worldover but that is totally different to generalizing against a whole religion because some won't which is what the undertone of these threads always seems to suggest.

It's not ok to say

"Muslims" are X Y or Z BUT i am not rascist because i have a friend who is Muslim :confused1:

These sorts of stories prey on our fears and whip up tension, resentment and hatred therefore in my opinion they are no good for society and belong wrapping chips.

There are enough estates full of white british born and bred scum in this country who flaunt the law and generally give nowt back to society too.

Good and Bad should be judged on an individual basis IMO. This Bus driver is a berk, no question, but his colour and religion are immaterial he is just an idiot bloke.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Thats a tough one for your friend but maybe thats because as a woman she is rebelling against her religion and sees all her own as bad - ive seen that happen before myself with a girl I once knew but thats the same thing imo she is judging all her own race on the actions of her own family


If you heard what she had to say on the subject of racism you would be quite shocked... She is still within her comunity... But just doesn't follow all the beliefs...

Working with all types.. It really does broaden your mind...

loke from Ghana hates racism wont watch some films due to it etc...

But anyway.. As I say.. the bus driver.. is wrong.. and there are many people desperate for a job out there who could take his place...


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yep! sure they are!
> Someone above posted that three people were working on one visa! Our authorities seldom catch those, and when they do we just tend to release then into society asking them to report for decision! yeah right!


Im not denying that there are those that come into the country and just take take take ive seen in with my own eyes and yes it does annoy me! but I can also see that there are lots of foreigners that DO come into this country and work - in fact some work a damn sight harder than some of our own lazy arse english do!! I just think sometimes we the english are so far up our own arses


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Can i just say.. All these recent events started over football....

All about hanging your flag and people being told they couldn't because they would upset another religion/race..

The other week the estate down the road hung banners across the streets... The streets looked fantastic... But it all ended in a lot of police vans....
There are a lot of Polish on this particular street and they didn't want the flags on there houses, I understand why.. But some of the locals didn't agree and all hell broke loose..


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Im not saying it doesnt cut both ways - Im very proud to be british and agree that we should be allowed to show this in our own country but I dont think this attitude of its our country so if u dont like it eff off back to yours is really the way forward - Im gonna probably be unpopular now but I think a lot of older generations do not have the tolerance that younger ones have - its not their faults just that society has changed so much in the last say twenty years.
> 
> I know for a FACT that my neices and step kids are far more tolerant and easygoing with other cultures etc and dont bat an eyelid because they have been taught other cultures/religions in school - a lot of their friends are foreign too so to them its no biggy! - they have a wider acceptance than many older generations - we as adults could learn a thing or two from them - I just dont like this " we are superior" thing that a lot of english people have -I just dont agree with it.


Society hasnt changed that much in the past 20 yr or so. Its just that these days everything has to be done in a way so as not to offend other nationalities/religions. I'm all for understanding others etc but it has to be a two way street. And before anyone starts I'm not past it and none understanding. When we moved from the country to the innercity in 1974. I went from not ever seeing a non white to being one of only five in a class of 30odd, and my best friend was black, my other best friend was sikh. 
Its the attitude of today that although we're a christian country, some parts of the UK do not call Christmas Christmas, its the winter festival etc so as not to upset the minorities of the minorities. In no way do a lot of english feel that they are superior, they're just miffed at the attitude of the top brass that we have to bend in the wind to accomodate others that are not so accommodating of us. Trouble is one day the wind is going to blow too hard and we're going to snap.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

bird said:


> Society hasnt changed that much in the past 20 yr or so. Its just that these days everything has to be done in a way so as not to offend other nationalities/religions. I'm all for understanding others etc but it has to be a two way street. And before anyone starts I'm not past it and none understanding. When we moved from the country to the innercity in 1974. I went from not ever seeing a non white to being one of only five in a class of 30odd, and my best friend was black, my other best friend was sikh.
> Its the attitude of today that although we're a christian country, some parts of the UK do not call Christmas Christmas, its the winter festival etc so as not to upset the minorities of the minorities. In no way do a lot of english feel that they are superior, they're just miffed at the attitude of the top brass that we have to bend in the wind to accomodate others that are not so accommodating of us. Trouble is one day the wind is going to blow too hard and we're going to snap.


Greatly typed.. Rep your way. xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Can i just say.. All these recent events started over football....
> 
> All about hanging your flag and people being told they couldn't because they would upset another religion/race..
> 
> ...


Exactly! When the authoritites tell us we cannot fly our own flag! yet allow the building of synagogs on every corner there has to be summat wrong!

When our war heros return and their are demonstrations against them there is definately summat wrong!

Respect! its all about respect! and No One respects us! And as Haveymolly said!! until our government grow balls they never will!
DT


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Can i just say.. All these recent events started over football....
> 
> All about hanging your flag and people being told they couldn't because they would upset another religion/race..
> 
> ...


Where I live there are 3 polish families living across the road from me - everyone had their flags up and in fact the polish were cheering on the England team! they came outside when it was over and we were all discussing it and they were more upset than my OH:lol::lol: there will always be the few that spoil it for the rest


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Exactly! When the authoritites tell us we cannot fly our own flag! yet allow the building of synagogs on every corner there has to be summat wrong!
> 
> When our war heros return and their are demonstrations against them there is definately summat wrong!
> 
> ...


I have a mosque opposit my house... I didn't know what it was till I asked the shop next door why the hell do they have what looks like xmas lights on nearly all the time.. She then told me what it was and every time I look out my kitchen window I see these lights... Hang there lights but we get told to take our flags down.. :~( Somehow that seems so unfair..


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

bird said:


> Society hasnt changed that much in the past 20 yr or so. Its just that these days everything has to be done in a way so as not to offend other nationalities/religions. I'm all for understanding others etc but it has to be a two way street. And before anyone starts I'm not past it and none understanding. When we moved from the country to the innercity in 1974. I went from not ever seeing a non white to being one of only five in a class of 30odd, and my best friend was black, my other best friend was sikh.
> Its the attitude of today that although we're a christian country, some parts of the UK do not call Christmas Christmas, its the winter festival etc so as not to upset the minorities of the minorities. In no way do a lot of english feel that they are superior, they're just miffed at the attitude of the top brass that we have to bend in the wind to accomodate others that are not so accommodating of us. Trouble is one day the wind is going to blow too hard and we're going to snap.


You sure have a way with words Bird! rep coming from this direction too!
lol
DT


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

bird said:


> Society hasnt changed that much in the past 20 yr or so. Its just that these days everything has to be done in a way so as not to offend other nationalities/religions. I'm all for understanding others etc but it has to be a two way street. And before anyone starts I'm not past it and none understanding. When we moved from the country to the innercity in 1974. I went from not ever seeing a non white to being one of only five in a class of 30odd, and my best friend was black, my other best friend was sikh.
> Its the attitude of today that although we're a christian country, some parts of the UK do not call Christmas Christmas, its the winter festival etc so as not to upset the minorities of the minorities. In no way do a lot of english feel that they are superior, they're just miffed at the attitude of the top brass that we have to bend in the wind to accomodate others that are not so accommodating of us. Trouble is one day the wind is going to blow too hard and we're going to snap.


Fair play I too dont agree with our traditions being taken away from us we should ALL whoever we are be able to celebrate our traditions!! but in all fairness is this all the minorities faults?? as others have mentioned maybe its the government who are making all these decisions - but what we are doing is blaming the wrong people.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Where I live there are 3 polish families living across the road from me - everyone had their flags up and in fact the polish were cheering on the England team! they came outside when it was over and we were all discussing it and they were more upset than my OH:lol::lol: there will always be the few that spoil it for the rest


Where I work at night all the men come and do there shopping... Talk about stereo typing though.. You can spot them a mile off... Single male with a rucksack on there back.. Dont use taxi's walk everywhere, always trendy dressed too.... They usually come over and ask me where something is.... And I have to guide them round the store..lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> I have a mosque opposit my house... I didn't know what it was till I asked the shop next door why the hell do they have what looks like xmas lights on nearly all the time.. She then told me what it was and every time I look out my kitchen window I see these lights... Hang there lights but we get told to take our flags down.. :~( Somehow that seems so unfair..


There is a large pub chain near us who have these rather glarish lights tha shine on the towers making the place look like somthing out of a dracula movie!
The council made them remove them! or should I say - tone them down significantly!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Where are all these places you cant hang a flag  They aren't round here i can tell you, there were loads of flags for the football.

I have never experienced any first hand experience of any of this stuff. My kids have Christmas and Nativity plays and make St Georges Day flags at school


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> You miss the point  Of course people who chose to live here must abide by our laws i think that is the same worldover


It's not about laws, it's about general way of life and fitting in with a western society. By pulling stunts like this, this bus driver widens the gap..

..I'm happy for people to follow their own choice of religion, whatever it is, what I don't like is when they do not adjust to western cultures and lifestyles, make no attempt to speak English and turn housing estates streets into another world by congregating together...


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> Where are all these places you cant hang a flag  They aren't round here i can tell you, there were loads of flags for the football.
> 
> I have never experienced any first hand experience of any of this stuff. My kids have Christmas and Nativity plays and make St Georges Day flags at school


I guess your children are at a school that is predominatently English then Rainybow Tis as I said before, unless you are outnumbered by them then thats fine! Once to start to be in the 'minority= I would'nt mind betting your opinions would change!

DT


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I guess your children are at a school that is predominatently English then Rainybow Tis as I said before, unless you are outnumbered by them then thats fine! Once to start to be in the 'minority= I would'nt mind betting your opinions would change!
> 
> DT


In Warrington at night you weren't allowed to where your England shirts... And that is fact I was out with a group her were told to go home from town and get changed....


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> It's not about laws, it's about general way of life and fitting in with a western society. By pulling stunts like this, this bus driver widens the gap..
> 
> ..I'm happy for people to follow their own choice of religion, whatever it is, what I don't like is when they do not adjust to western cultures and lifestyles, make no attempt to speak English and turn housing estates streets into another world by congregating together...


Of course these stories widen the gap but not nearly as much as making such a hoo ha about them. Most of them are whipped up and embellished by the media to extract exactly this sort of reaction.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Ive questions things over the years, one being when my children was in school, the school rules were for girls earings if they were studs for safety reasons and only 1 pair, a skirt of knee length or plain black straight trousers and i have to agree with this, girls from muslim etc backgrounds could wear as many pairs of earings they wanted also nose piercings this i questioned i also questioned why they didnt have to wear blazers and could wear floaty trousers, i was in hospital in sheffield a big muslim community it was in the days before you had a meal choice and we english had whatever was on offer that day they had a choice of different indian food, we had 2 visitors at one time and only at visiting times this i also agree with they had visitors all times of day and night and they turned up in droves, i questioned this as well and all the questions i raised was answered with, "well theres not a lot we can do, you know how it is we have to be very carefull" How is that right or fair? it isnt and theres no wonder people are racist, the vast majority have no intention of following our rules and they are let to get away with it. I can also bet that if lets say an american, canadian, french etc came over they wouldnt get away with it because they would not have jumped on the racist bandwagon and be milking it for all its worth.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Hang there lights but we get told to take our flags down.. :~( Somehow that seems so unfair..


Who told you to take them down?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> It's not about laws, it's about general way of life and fitting in with a western society. By pulling stunts like this, this bus driver widens the gap..
> 
> ..I'm happy for people to follow their own choice of religion, whatever it is, what I don't like is when they do not adjust to western cultures and lifestyles, make no attempt to speak English and turn housing estates streets into another world by congregating together...


TBO I dont see why they should completely change their lifestyle and culture! I know if I went to live abroad I wouldnt!! - I know I too would want to speak in my own language if I could - why should they lose their identities just because they are in England?? Im not saying they shouldnt adapt to some ways of the western world but we expect far too much imo. I mean look at what the english are like when they just go on holiday they moan about the food - and the first thing they do is go and find somewhere that serves english breakfast and where the nearest mcdonalds is we cannot even hack it for a week or two!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Of course these stories widen the gap but not nearly as much as making such a hoo ha about them. Most of them are whipped up and embellished by the media to extract exactly this sort of reaction.


it's not one story that causes it though is it? it's people living day to day with this crap and then a story like this just simply justifies what people are thinking and feeling..


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I guess your children are at a school that is predominatently English then Rainybow Tis as I said before, unless you are outnumbered by them then thats fine! Once to start to be in the 'minority= I would'nt mind betting your opinions would change!
> 
> DT


It isnt the case. Actually my children go to a pretty multicultural school in its broadest sense with children from many different backgrounds but at the heart of the school is Christianity and they manage perfectly well to maintain those values and practices while celebrating those of other cultures.

Its the local councils who need sorting out. They are the ones laying down these stupid petty rules and bowing to the whims of a minority of people out of a misplaced sense of political corectness, lobby them FFS !!

I would have though in an area where racial tension is high it does make sense for certain things that could cause a problem to be controlled, its not necesarily right but you can understand it.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> TBO I dont see why they should completely change their lifestyle and culture! I know if I went to live abroad I wouldnt!! - I know I too would want to speak in my own language if I could - why should they lose their identities just because they are in England?? Im not saying they shouldnt adapt to some ways of the western world but we expect far too much imo. I mean look at what the english are like when they just go on holiday they moan about the food - and the first thing they do is go and find somewhere that serves english breakfast and where the nearest mcdonalds is we cannot even hack it for a week or two!


So funny but Im not going to live there.. My Aunt went Spain a veggie.. She married a Spaniard.. he had his own farm.. She is no longer a veggie after helping him cull the stock.. and also has a very succesful restaurant and wine buisness.. She follows all there rules and regulations and accepts when she went things would be different and she would have to adapt...

Only today me And my mum were discussing the food I would be eating.. i am seriously fad....


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

welcome to babbylon they will take over everthing corner shops supermarkets.if you go to there country you have to do as your told come to babbylon do as ya like:thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> it's not one story that causes it though is it? it's people living day to day with this crap and then a story like this just simply justifies what people are thinking and feeling..


Nope i dont agree - where I live its VERY multicultural there is a mosque just down the road from me there are many muslims, indians, chinese, black, white, mixed race, polish the list goes on!! I saw LOADS of people wearing the england shirts and flags were everywhere! on cars in houses u name it ....there are lots of muslim bus drivers too on our buses in fact there is one particular one who I see most days....he is great - I dont see myself as living day to day with this crap - to me they are human beings just like me living their life and it doesnt bother me!!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> TBO I dont see why they should completely change their lifestyle and culture! I know if I went to live abroad I wouldnt!! - I know I too would want to speak in my own language if I could - why should they lose their identities just because they are in England?? Im not saying they shouldnt adapt to some ways of the western world but we expect far too much imo. I mean look at what the english are like when they just go on holiday they moan about the food - and the first thing they do is go and find somewhere that serves english breakfast and where the nearest mcdonalds is we cannot even hack it for a week or two!


I think you miss my point.. I don't mean food etc, people can eat how they like, makes no difference to me.. but maybe making an effort to speak English? treaty woman as equals, not second rate citizens, meat is slaughtered how we say, not halal (which is just awful IMO) also to the extremes of honour killings, aborting babies after 20 odd weeks as it's not male.. I could go on... Think this is not common? Go live in the east end of London, Brick Lane, you'll soon think again


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Nope i dont agree - where I live its VERY multicultural there is a mosque just down the road from me there are many muslims, indians, chinese, black, white, mixed race, polish the list goes on!! I saw LOADS of people wearing the england shirts and flags were everywhere! on cars in houses u name it ....there are lots of muslim bus drivers too on our buses in fact there is one particular one who I see most days....he is great - I dont see myself as living day to day with this crap - to me they are human beings just like me living their life and it doesnt bother me!!


go to there counry and try doing all that you wont last long


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Nope i dont agree - where I live its VERY multicultural there is a mosque just down the road from me there are many muslims, indians, chinese, black, white, mixed race, polish the list goes on!! I saw LOADS of people wearing the england shirts and flags were everywhere! on cars in houses u name it ....there are lots of muslim bus drivers too on our buses in fact there is one particular one who I see most days....he is great - I dont see myself as living day to day with this crap - to me they are human beings just like me living their life and it doesnt bother me!!


well your lucky. Not here, it is segregated, there is hate on both sides of the fence and it's a clear divide between cultures


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Nope i dont agree - where I live its VERY multicultural there is a mosque just down the road from me there are many muslims, indians, chinese, black, white, mixed race, polish the list goes on!! I saw LOADS of people wearing the england shirts and flags were everywhere! on cars in houses u name it ....there are lots of muslim bus drivers too on our buses in fact there is one particular one who I see most days....he is great - I dont see myself as living day to day with this crap - to me they are human beings just like me living their life and it doesnt bother me!!


This is how i see it too, i don't see this "crap" that people talk about.

I know there are bad areas where communities haven't integrated and there is alot of tension and that does need working on but these sorts of stories are just designed to wind it all up.

Maybe we will get that civil war one day then see how we like it  but believe me it won't be cause by Mr and Mrs Moderate it will be caused by all this sort of crap IMO


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> I think you miss my point.. I don't mean food etc, people can eat how they like, makes no difference to me.. but maybe making an effort to speak English? treaty woman as equals, not second rate citizens, meat is slaughtered how we say, not halal (which is just awful IMO) also to the extremes of honour killings, aborting babies after 20 odd weeks as it's not male.. I could go on... Think this is not common? Go live in the east end of London, Brick Lane, you'll soon think again


There are thousands of MEN in general out there who treat their wifes/g/fs as second class citizens who beat them on a daily basis who make them get abortions because they just dont want a baby regardless of sex! there are good and bad in all!!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Across from my house I have a pub.. a late shop two shops for the muslims etc.. One terk hairdressers.. (My kids love) one indian takeaway, one kebab shop, Italian has closed down, a mosque and a booze busters.. Oh lets not forget the pet salon and butty shop.. Within 1/2 a mile I also have a cantonese another Indian and a chinese takeaway.... I do like the takeaways..

But it just shows.. where I live they do cater for all in the comunity....

OOOOh It does seem we are short of a shop for the Polish.. But they seem to be quite happy to use all as I do..


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> There are thousands of MEN in general out there who treat their wifes/g/fs as second class citizens who beat them on a daily basis who make them get abortions because they just dont want a baby regardless of sex! there are good and bad in all!!!


and you will marry who i tell you to


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> There are thousands of MEN in general out there who treat their wifes/g/fs as second class citizens who beat them on a daily basis who make them get abortions because they just dont want a baby regardless of sex! there are good and bad in all!!!


difference is, in some Asian families, the older women/men will be in on it as well. They cannot be reported and they cannot escape as they will be hunted down and dealt with


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> This is how i see it too, i don't see this "crap" that people talk about.
> 
> I know there are bad areas where communities haven't integrated and there is alot of tension and that does need working on but these sorts of stories are just designed to wind it all up.
> 
> Maybe we will get that civil war one day then see how we like it  but believe me it won't be cause by Mr and Mrs Moderate it will be caused by all this sort of crap IMO


Yep! I just find it really sad tbo


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Yep! I just find it really sad tbo


I am off to bed.

Love Thy Neighbour Peeps..................

just don't get caught


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> I am off to bed.
> 
> Love Thy Neighbour Peeps..................
> 
> just don't get caught


LOL im off to watch big bro!! :eek6::eek6: go on all of u have a go!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> LOL im off to watch big bro!! :eek6::eek6: go on all of u have a go!:lol::lol::lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

borderer said:


> and you will marry who i tell you to


And that is why my mate has been thrown out of her family...

And I am sure all of you remember the muslim girl vanishing and it was in all the papers and news saying her parents got rid of her.. Due to her not wanting to marry who they wanted..
They found her body.. 
Well her dad was a well known respected taxi driver for many years, he was one of my mums friends.
He was known by all his friends as Joe ... 
Obviously cause all couldn't seem to get his name right.. 
Infact all the taxi drivers I new when I was younger who were muslim all gave themselves English names...

But this also shows you dont know what really goes on behind closed doors.. and this is in any household...

And sorry I have gone on again and again..


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> I am off to bed.
> 
> Love Thy Neighbour Peeps..................
> 
> just don't get caught


Clearly not met mine 



suzy93074 said:


> LOL im off to watch big bro!! :eek6::eek6: go on all of u have a go!:lol::lol::lol:


I'm shaking my head in disgust... tsk


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> This is how i see it too, i don't see this "crap" that people talk about.
> 
> I know there are bad areas where communities haven't integrated and there is alot of tension and that does need working on but these sorts of stories are just designed to wind it all up.
> 
> Maybe we will get that civil war one day then see how we like it  but believe me it won't be cause by Mr and Mrs Moderate it will be caused by all this sort of crap IMO


What an attitude Rainy! If you can't get through to those who don't share you views insult them but accusing them of talking cr*p! is that it!!!

I don't talk cr*p! never have! never will! but if you read it that way then thats you perogative!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Im sure for every incident such as this.... *Muslim bus driver refusing a guide dog on board* there are many more other incidents involving white british bus drivers acting inappropriatly to disabled passengers BUT HEY! that dont make good headlines does it


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> TBO I dont see why they should completely change their lifestyle and culture! I know if I went to live abroad I wouldnt!! - I know I too would want to speak in my own language if I could - why should they lose their identities just because they are in England?? Im not saying they shouldnt adapt to some ways of the western world but we expect far too much imo. I mean look at what the english are like when they just go on holiday they moan about the food - and the first thing they do is go and find somewhere that serves english breakfast and where the nearest mcdonalds is we cannot even hack it for a week or two!


When the front door is shut, do as you please. But I find that if you went to live abroad and would still want to speak English a tad naughty. OK my sister has moved to spain, no problem with the vast majority of the population understanding her, but if she was not to learn to speak spanish that would be very remiss of her.  Me and hubs have always talked about moving to greece. Again english is widely spoken, and when you struggle with one or two words the shopkeepers tend to interupt you in english, however they're thrilled to bits when you try their language, I've been to nightschool and have god knows how many translation, verb, noun, books. OK I'm a little rusty, but not only can I speak the language I can also read it. Its only good manners to learn the language of the country you choose to live in.

ETA The local foods are usually fab. Never touch an English Breakfast, the bacons not the same.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> What an attitude Rainy! If you can't get through to those who don't share you views insult them but accusing them of talking cr*p! is that it!!!
> 
> I don't talk cr*p! never have! never will! but if you read it that way then thats you perogative!


thats a big word dt perogative did ya look it up:thumbup::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> And that is why my mate has been thrown out of her family...
> 
> And I am sure all of you remember the muslim girl vanishing and it was in all the papers and news saying her parents got rid of her.. Due to her not wanting to marry who they wanted..
> They found her body..
> ...


My husbands cousin has not seen his daughter in yrs because she met a muslim man and moved in she was married in weeks had 3 abortions because she was having girls and has now got 5 children she is made to cover up from head to toe and is only allowed out to where he says and when he says and thats with a chaperone, what a life she has lead, ok i wouldnt put up with this and many more wouldnt but she is completly brainwashed so considers this normal, too many things have happened to her to type on here that are so horrendous, she also has a muslim name.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> Im sure for every incident such as this.... *Muslim bus driver refusing a guide dog on board* there are many more other incidents involving white british bus drivers acting inappropriatly to disabled passengers BUT HEY! that dont make good headlines does it


Actually there has been a few of white bus driver making kids get off or not allowing them on as they are a few pence short..


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> What an attitude Rainy! If you can't get through to those who don't share you views insult them but accusing them of talking cr*p! is that it!!!
> 
> I don't talk cr*p! never have! never will! but if you read it that way then thats you perogative!


it's not one story that causes it though is it? it's people living day to day with this crap and then a story like this just simply justifies what people are thinking and feeling..

I think Rainy was talking in reference to this as did I DT -I dont think she would have said that about you or anyone tbo;0


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Actually there has been a few of white bus driver making kids get off or not allowing them on as they are a few pence short..


Didnt make the paper like this story did.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

borderer said:


> thats a big word dt perogative did ya look it up:thumbup::lol::lol::lol:


No Borie!! I invented that one meself! 
Should have been prerogative
really!! but wanted to confuse em!
lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

ClaireLouise said:


> Didnt make the paper like this story did.


did you tell the papers


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

borderer said:


> did you tell the papers


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> Im sure for every incident such as this.... *Muslim bus driver refusing a guide dog on board* there are many more other incidents involving white british bus drivers acting inappropriatly to disabled passengers BUT HEY! that dont make good headlines does it


Ime sure there is, there is bad in every race and we have to accept that, but this is not the same this is seen as normal as its their religion, why should a blind person be subject to someones religion and some religion that isnt our own its disgusting.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

bird said:


> When the front door is shut, do as you please. But I find that if you went to live abroad and would still want to speak English a tad naughty. OK my sister has moved to spain, no problem with the vast majority of the population understanding her, but if she was not to learn to speak spanish that would be very remiss of her.  Me and hubs have always talked about moving to greece. Again english is widely spoken, and when you struggle with one or two words the shopkeepers tend to interupt you in english, however they're thrilled to bits when you try their language, I've been to nightschool and have god knows how many translation, verb, noun, books. OK I'm a little rusty, but not only can I speak the language I can also read it. Its only good manners to learn the language of the country you choose to live in.
> 
> ETA The local foods are usually fab. Never touch an English Breakfast, the bacons not the same.


Agree its too streaky


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> Didnt make the paper like this story did.


:thumbup::thumbup:xxxx


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> Didnt make the paper like this story did.


no, he refused to let a *blind man* on the bus with his dog on the basis of *religious* resons, of course it will make big news


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Someone I know went into his bank in a crash helmet and was asked to go outside and take it off as they use face recognition, in the bank was a woman wearing a burka so man says to manager why can she wear that and I have to take off my helmet? anyway discussion gets heated to police are called, he was kept at the police station for 9 hours! and threatened to be charged for discrimination
So next day he goes back to the bank wearing just his underpants and demands he wants all his money taken out, manager asks why he is only wearing pants and he tells him its so you can see who I am, and adds would you like me to take the pants off too:thumbup:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Someone I know went into his bank in a crash helmet and was asked to go outside and take it off as they use face recognition, in the bank was a woman wearing a burka so man says to manager why can she wear that and I have to take off my helmet? anyway discussion gets heated to police are called, he was kept at the police station for 9 hours! and threatened to be charged for discrimination
> So next day he goes back to the bank wearing just his underpants and demands he wants all his money taken out, manager asks why he is only wearing pants and he tells him its so you can see who I am, and adds would you like me to take the pants off too:thumbup:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Someone I know went into his bank in a crash helmet and was asked to go outside and take it off as they use face recognition, in the bank was a woman wearing a burka so man says to manager why can she wear that and I have to take off my helmet? anyway discussion gets heated to police are called, he was kept at the police station for 9 hours! and threatened to be charged for discrimination
> So next day he goes back to the bank wearing just his underpants and demands he wants all his money taken out, manager asks why he is only wearing pants and he tells him its so you can see who I am, and adds would you like me to take the pants off too:thumbup:


mmmm did he have a nice bod?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> it's not one story that causes it though is it? it's people living day to day with this crap and then a story like this just simply justifies what people are thinking and feeling..
> 
> I think Rainy was talking in reference to this as did I DT -I dont think she would have said that about you or anyone tbo;0


Maybe we will get that civil war one day then see how we like it but believe me it won't be cause by Mr and Mrs Moderate it will be caused by all this sort of crap IMO (rainybows words - not mine)

Above quoted Rainybow last sentance!! by all this sort crap! Insinuating that we are talking crap!
I beg to differ!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Someone I know went into his bank in a crash helmet and was asked to go outside and take it off as they use face recognition, in the bank was a woman wearing a burka so man says to manager why can she wear that and I have to take off my helmet? anyway discussion gets heated to police are called, he was kept at the police station for 9 hours! and threatened to be charged for discrimination
> So next day he goes back to the bank wearing just his underpants and demands he wants all his money taken out, manager asks why he is only wearing pants and he tells him its so you can see who I am, and adds would you like me to take the pants off too:thumbup:


lol!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

Kinjilabs said:


> Someone I know went into his bank in a crash helmet and was asked to go outside and take it off as they use face recognition, in the bank was a woman wearing a burka so man says to manager why can she wear that and I have to take off my helmet? anyway discussion gets heated to police are called, he was kept at the police station for 9 hours! and threatened to be charged for discrimination
> So next day he goes back to the bank wearing just his underpants and demands he wants all his money taken out, manager asks why he is only wearing pants and he tells him its so you can see who I am, and adds would you like me to take the pants off too:thumbup:


Sounds like something I would do!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> no, he refused to let a *blind man* on the bus with his dog on the basis of *religious* resons, of course it will make big news


Peoples rights are infringed every day, what the Bus Driver did was *wrong*. My point is though its isnt always about religion, a white british bus driver could have refused a guide dog as easy as a Muslim driver for there own reasons but I doubt it would have made the news in this way. I totally agree its wrong, I just dont agree with the catagorising that comes with a story like this, people start discussing 'them' and 'they' and my point is you are more likely to be abused/unhappy with the service given by a white british driver than a Muslim one.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Someone I know went into his bank in a crash helmet and was asked to go outside and take it off as they use face recognition, in the bank was a woman wearing a burka so man says to manager why can she wear that and I have to take off my helmet? anyway discussion gets heated to police are called, he was kept at the police station for 9 hours! and threatened to be charged for discrimination
> So next day he goes back to the bank wearing just his underpants and demands he wants all his money taken out, manager asks why he is only wearing pants and he tells him its so you can see who I am, and adds would you like me to take the pants off too:thumbup:


Nice way to put a point across I like it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Kinjilabs said:


> Someone I know went into his bank in a crash helmet and was asked to go outside and take it off as they use face recognition, in the bank was a woman wearing a burka so man says to manager why can she wear that and I have to take off my helmet? anyway discussion gets heated to police are called, he was kept at the police station for 9 hours! and threatened to be charged for discrimination
> So next day he goes back to the bank wearing just his underpants and demands he wants all his money taken out, manager asks why he is only wearing pants and he tells him its so you can see who I am, and adds would you like me to take the pants off too:thumbup:


Gawd i have never repped so many people in one night..lol


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> Peoples rights are infringed every day, what the Bus Driver did was *wrong*. My point is though its isnt always about religion, a white british bus driver could have refused a guide dog as easy as a Muslim driver for there own reasons but I doubt it would have made the news in this way. I totally agree its wrong, I just dont agree with the catagorising that comes with a story like this, people start discussing 'them' and 'they' and my point is you are more likely to be abused/unhappy with the service given by a white british driver than a Muslim one.


if a white driver did it, it would make news as it is discrimination and that sells papers.. What did it here was the fact that it was religion vs diability, it's a double whammy for the papers.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> Peoples rights are infringed every day, what the Bus Driver did was *wrong*. My point is though its isnt always about religion, a white british bus driver could have refused a guide dog as easy as a Muslim driver for there own reasons but I doubt it would have made the news in this way. I totally agree its wrong, I just dont agree with the catagorising that comes with a story like this, people start discussing 'them' and 'they' and my point is you are more likely to be abused/unhappy with the service given by a white british driver than a Muslim one.


I really believe that if a white bus driver had done this it would make news and he would have quite possibly lost his job but because its a muslim and they can argue "religion" it would be put down to racism if anything was done.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> I really believe that if a white bus driver had done this it would make news and he would have quite possibly lost his job but because its a muslim and they can argue "religion" it would be put down to racism if anything was done.


Sounds about right to me! can't give you no more rep though! you've had too much!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> if a white driver did it, it would make news as it is discrimination and that sells papers.. What did it here was the fact that it was religion vs diability, it's a double whammy for the papers.


I would disagree. someone around here was refused to get on a bus with a guide dog, it didnt even make the local paper.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> I really believe that if a white bus driver had done this it would make news and he would have quite possibly lost his job but because its a muslim and they can argue "religion" it would be put down to racism if anything was done.


lol!! how DARE you copy my opinion!! :d  (had I waited 30secs it would have saved me typig it out!!)


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> I really believe that if a white bus driver had done this it would make news and* he would have quite possibly lost his job but because its a muslim and they can argue "religion" it would be put down to racism if anything was done*.


Totally agree with this comment too.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> I would disagree. someone around here was refused to get on a bus with a guide dog, it didnt even make the local paper.


it does round here, only last week a woman was booted off a bus as her baby was crying


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

Were are all these areas that don't allow dogs on buses! as I said two years back I went on several buses with Milly on the East Coast! ! no one even looked at me funny! That said!! I was none too pleased that they made me pay child fare for her! specially when she never occupied a seat!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

It would appear on this thread that some object to stereotyping of other races ie. 'you can't judge a people by the conduct of a few' But other races do seem to conform to a type. 

Could someone please explain to me why those with African roots seem to be disproportionately involved in gun crime and drugs?

Why the majority of Sikhs seem to be self employed shopkeepers and traders?
as a race they are born grafters and are rarely involved in crime. 

Many Polish have inhabited Nottingham since World war 2 and seem to be skilled tradesmen or self employed businessmen,many are landlords and property owners.

Eastern Europeans ...Lithuanians,Romanians and the like seem to be a mixture of hard working field workers...Or in London,damn good pickpockets.

The majority of lower class English think picking potatoes or onions is below them.and would rather stay in bed.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> Totally agree with this comment too.


How can you agree with that yet disagree with my comment when it is of the same opinion???


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> it does round here, only last week a woman was booted off a bus as her baby was crying


I think it more depends on how the victim reacts. If they dont complain too much it gets dealt with in house.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

Tink82 said:


> it does round here, only last week a woman was booted off a bus as her baby was crying


As so she should be! I was trying to sleep beside her!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> I would disagree. someone around here was refused to get on a bus with a guide dog, it didnt even make the local paper.


Because no one reported it, could be said thats unfair to report it because its a muslim, but so many people are so pi**ed off with the "ime a muslim its my religion" and it was actually stated it was against his religion.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Were are all these areas that don't allow dogs on buses! as I said two years back I went on several buses with Milly on the East Coast! ! no one even looked at me funny! That said!! I was none too pleased that they made me pay child fare for her! specially when she never occupied a seat!


not here... saw one this morning actually!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> lol!! how DARE you copy my opinion!! :d  (had I waited 30secs it would have saved me typig it out!!)


Sooorrrry:lol::lol:


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> How can you agree with that yet disagree with my comment when it is of the same opinion???


I actually highlighted the part about the driver keeping his job, not about it making the paper


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Were are all these areas that don't allow dogs on buses! as I said two years back I went on several buses with Milly on the East Coast! ! no one even looked at me funny! That said!! I was none too pleased that they made me pay child fare for her! specially when she never occupied a seat!


Dogs are allowed on here at the drivers discretion.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

ClaireLouise said:


> Dogs are allowed on here at the drivers discretion.


Neither here nor there then really Clairelouise You could got outward on a bus then if you got a muslin driver on the return trip you could be well stuck!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> PRobably coz the way we are going Rainybowbow is that if things continue as they are they ain't gonna be the minority! we are??


Yes agree with that entirely. I looked up the population for our local town and this is what I found...

Figure 2. Falling numbers of white people are expected from 2001 to 2028 -
counterbalanced by increasing numbers of people of Pakistani and Bangladeshi
heritage.:scared:

This is so wrong.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Neither here nor there then really Clairelouise You could got outward on a bus then if you got a muslin driver on the return trip you could be well stuck!


Agreed its a risky business..... I think most drivers air on the side of caution as if there is a doggy accident the driver has to scoop the poop if the owner leaves it lol. Unlucky 
I cant understand how a muslim driver can use religon as a reason not to let a dog on as he wouldnt have no contact with it. Bet he isnt sacked though


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> Agreed its a risky business..... I think most drivers air on the side of caution as if there is a doggy accident the driver has to scoop the poop if the owner leaves it lol. Unlucky
> I cant understand how a muslim driver can use religon as a reason not to let a dog on as he wouldnt have no contact with it. Bet he isnt sacked though


He wont be sacked because as a country we have to honour and abide by their religious beliefs. Crazy!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

well, as uplifting as this thread is, my sleepy flu pills have kicked in... best go bed before I talk more rubbish  nighty night


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

At the end of the day there are always a few who ruin it for the rest.

My corner shop is owned by muslims and they are AWESOME. Never have a bad word to say and even though they do not like dogs they will always give a treat to Candy when we bring her with us. Same with the Chinese 2 doors away from them. They always have a bit of chicken going spare for our girls 

The muslims have better customer service than any other shop I've been in and what other shop gives you two carling pint glasses free 'just because'?

In every society there will be those who ruin it for everyone else


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

I've read through the whole thread and I can see that emotions run high. 

I think that the reason for that is less about race and more about fairness.

If we think of the government or councils as "the parents", and the population as "the children", it becomes clearer to see. 

Imagine the typical family unit. The children are given "rules" by which they must live by. If they step out of line, they're punished for it and reminded not to do it again. After a while (and a few punishments) they end up living by the rules all of the time, without so much as thinking about it.

All of a sudden though, "the parents" adopt some "new children". "The parents" feel a bit sorry for these adopted kids, so they try extra, extra hard to lavish them with love and encourage them to feel at home within the family. Unfortunately though, they do this by discarding some of the "tougher rules" they always made the other kids live by, for fear that it would be too much to ask of the "adopted children". 

For instance, at dinner time, the kids are used to the fact that they must eat all of their vegetables before they leave the table. Yet the adopted child has never eaten vegetables before, so he is only asked to eat one fork of vegetables. The other kids who've always hated eating vegetables speak up, and they ask if they can now eat a forkful too? But they are told "No. You must eat all of your vegetables." When asked why, the parents reply, "because you are not adopted!".

That type of discrimination, against the kids who don't happen to be adopted, can only go on for so long before the kids either backlash against the parents or against the adopted kids. Either way, someone will get it in the end, because it's just as wrong to discriminate against the majority as it is the minority.

Stories like the ones featured regularly in the Daily Mail highlight the instances of "the adopted kids" getting preferential treatment over the rest of the kids. Some will say, "Oh...but it's the Daily Mail...what do you expect?", but let's not deny that the stories are true. The Daily Mail has an agenda for stories, but then again, so does the Nursing Times. You can approach each publication with a view to finding a specific type of news reported there.

To rid this country of bad feeling, prejudice and "racism" from the top down, they need to start making sure that "every child" i.e. member of the population, is given the same rules and opportunities.

Stop giving priority for social housing based on the "ethnicity" tick box on the application form...white or black...your skin gets just as wet in the rain. If race doesn't matter in 2010, why do we even need to collect data about it on a housing application?

Stop awarding employers "Equal Opportunities" badges. These badges can only be awarded if the employer makes a head count of how many different "colours of skin" they employ! "Hey Joe, we're one short on the Chinese female employee statistics. We best hire a Chinese female person if we want to earn our Equal Opportunities badge next month!" 
How is that "Equal Opportunities"? Is it not simply discrimination wrapped up in a fancy package?

I could go on, but I think I've rambled on enough. LOL

But to wrap up, racism can only be stopped if we are ALL given an equal opportunity, not just a select few!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I think the story just shows what miserable b*st*rds bus drivers are rather than muslim drivers in specific! 
I no longer use buses because they are rubbish & driven by rude, arrogant tw*ts who obviously hate their job. 
When I had no choice but to use them I witnessed countless instances of bus drivers not letting kids on the bus on their way home from school/clubs because they were 1p short or driving like maniacs & old people being flung from their seats.
Reading through alot of the posts on here just smakc of blatant racisim tbh. & references to Enoch Powell in one post  ... still not racist though eh?! :lol:
I have a few muslim friends & I can honestly say that I have never witnessed any behaviour remotely like what's mentioned in the DM. I'm not saying it doesn'nt exist but again the odd sstory such as this will always be blown out of proportion to create divides.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

classixuk said:


> I've read through the whole thread and I can see that emotions run high.
> 
> I think that the reason for that is less about race and more about fairness.
> 
> ...


Think you have hit the nail well and truelly hit the nail bang on the head here Classix!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Cleo38 said:


> I think the story just shows what miserable b*st*rds bus drivers are rather than muslim drivers in specific!
> I no longer use buses because they are rubbish & driven by rude, arrogant tw*ts who obviously hate their job.
> When I had no choice but to use them I witnessed countless instances of bus drivers not letting kids on the bus on their way home from school/clubs because they were 1p short or driving like maniacs & old people being flung from their seats.
> Reading through alot of the posts on here just smakc of blatant racisim tbh. & references to Enoch Powell in one post  ... still not racist though eh?! :lol:
> I have a few muslim friends & I can honestly say that I have never witnessed any behaviour remotely like what's mentioned in the DM. I'm not saying it doesn'nt exist but again the odd sstory such as this will always be blown out of proportion to create divides.


*I don't believe Enoch Powell's speech was racist,he was just pointing out what he thought would happen in the future.Which i might add is coming true.
This link is to the speech he gave which caused the uproar,if you read down the page to the reaction at the time of his speech the poll shows 74% agreed with Powell.
Rivers of Blood speech - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Maybe we will get that civil war one day then see how we like it but believe me it won't be cause by Mr and Mrs Moderate it will be caused by all this sort of crap IMO (rainybows words - not mine)
> 
> Above quoted Rainybow last sentance!! by all this sort crap! Insinuating that we are talking crap!
> I beg to differ!


DT i am not arguing with you over this, like i said i have done this topic to death on here but i was not saying you were talking crap but i do think that alot of the stuff in this thread is just media hype and CRAP and people are becoming less and less tolerant to the point where it will mean civil war and personally i don't think that is justified or necessary and it sure has hell won't be my doing but i will have to deal with the consequences so yes it makes me just as angry as all the other stuff makes you when i see this level of intolerance.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> DT i am not arguing with you over this, like i said i have done this topic to death on here but i was not saying you were talking crap but i do think that alot of the stuff in this thread is just media hype and CRAP and people are becoming less and less tolerant to the point where it will mean civil war and personally i don't think that is justified or necessary and it sure has hell won't be my doing but i will have to deal with the consequences so yes it makes me just as angry as all the other stuff makes you when i see this level of intolerance.


Hey Rainybowbow I ain't argueing wiff you either! Infact I have a suggestion!! we both go select the highest spin speed on the washing machine!! And go sit on it!
lol
DT
xx


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

classixuk said:


> I've read through the whole thread and I can see that emotions run high.
> 
> I think that the reason for that is less about race and more about fairness.
> 
> ...


You clever clever man  

So why do most of the posters on here seem to be blaming "the muslims" and NOT the authorities that are taking political correctness to a totally ridiculous level AS I SAID EARLIER  !!!!!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> DT i am not arguing with you over this, like i said i have done this topic to death on here but i was not saying you were talking crap but i do think that alot of the stuff in this thread is just media hype and CRAP and people are becoming less and less tolerant to the point where it will mean civil war and personally i don't think that is justified or necessary and it sure has hell won't be my doing but i will have to deal with the consequences so yes it makes me just as angry as all the other stuff makes you when i see this level of intolerance.


If you check out the post below yours you will see we actually agree 
Now where is that fabric softener


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> You clever clever man
> 
> So why do most of the posters on here seem to be blaming "the muslims" and NOT the authorities that are taking political correctness to a totally ridiculous level AS I SAID EARLIER  !!!!!


*I think you will find a few pages back that it was said the goverment were to blame.I also stated that its the minority that are out for trouble.*


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I think you will find a few pages back that it was said the goverment were to blame.I also stated that its the minority that are out for trouble.*


missed that jan 

The positive thing to do is to lobby the Government on specific issues though rather than just ranting about an entire community if you feel as strongly about it as people do.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

In reply to both Rainybow and Janice
The government has to take the majority of the blame! BUT! ethnic minorities (soon to be majorities) should NOT expect us to bend our rules or alter our traditions for them! The government have made a rod for their own backs by giving just one inch! To begin with The racism laws have totally and utterly gone bonkers!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> missed that jan
> 
> The positive thing to do is to lobby the Government on specific issues though rather than just ranting about an entire community if you feel as strongly about it as people do.


As I said Rainybow, they should not expect to be here and be allowed to do, say, act, wear as they please! Those demonstrations against our returning troops said a lot to me as I guess it did others! Don't they have elders who can tow the line? because they need reeling in!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*


RAINYBOW said:



missed that jan 

The positive thing to do is to lobby the Government on specific issues though rather than just ranting about an entire community if you feel as strongly about it as people do.

Click to expand...

I honestly don't think they would do anything to change the sittuation.Can you picture the riots in this country if they told people they will ALL be treated equal?Even though we as a country preach about equality.



DoubleTrouble said:



In reply to both Rainybow and Janice
The government has to take the majority of the blame! BUT! ethnic minorities (soon to be majorities) should NOT expect us to bend our rules or alter our traditions for them! The government have made a rod for their own backs by giving just one inch! To begin with The racism laws have totally and utterly gone bonkers!

Click to expand...

DT i agree with you.When we went to Malta (haven't been to any other foreign countries) we abided by their rules and respected their ways.All i ask is the same should be done here.
*


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> 
> I honestly don't think they would do anything to change the sittuation.Can you picture the riots in this country if they told people they will ALL be treated equal?Even though we as a country preach about equality.
> 
> ...


you and me too Jan! you and me too! but I somehow don't think its ever gonna happen!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> As I said Rainybow, they should not expect to be here and be allowed to do, say, act, wear as they please! Those demonstrations against our returning troops said a lot to me as I guess it did others! Don't they have elders who can tow the line? because they need reeling in!


But again you are talking about a minority as if it is the majority DT. The elders have spoken out in disgust at the actions of these people and made it clear it is not the views of the wider community.

The country needs to tackle the route cause of this. IMO following 9/11 we launched an illegal war in a country we had very little business invading under the pretence of giving them a better life but really we all know what it was about.

Start there and you might begin to unravel some of the recent issues, just because we don't fight this war on our own turf doesn't mean it isn't happening. It is inevitable we are going to have to deal with some anger attached to our involvements in other countries just as it is inevitable in war that innocent blood will be spilled so why the hell are we suprised about it :confused1:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> 
> I honestly don't think they would do anything to change the sittuation.Can you picture the riots in this country if they told people they will ALL be treated equal?Even though we as a country preach about equality.
> 
> ...


I totally get what you are saying Jan but not all English people respect others when they go abroad ive been many times seen a different story


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> 
> I honestly don't think they would do anything to change the sittuation.Can you picture the riots in this country if they told people they will ALL be treated equal?Even though we as a country preach about equality.
> 
> ...


Yes Jan but plenty don't do they. The infamouse "brits abroad". Should we all be labelled as ignorant tourists because of the appalling actions of a minority :confused1:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> I totally get what you are saying Jan but not all English people respect others when they go abroad ive been many times seen a different story





RAINYBOW said:


> Yes Jan but plenty don't do they. The infamouse "brits abroad". Should we all be labelled as ignorant tourists because of the appalling actions of a minority :confused1:


*Totaly agree with you both,and if i had my way these Brits that go abroad and bring shame on our country should have their passports taken away for at least 5years.Again we are far too soft.
But look at the other side of the coin,perhaps they feel people can come into this country and get away with blue murder so they think they have the same rights in other people's countries..Not that i condone their actions,i dont.*


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> Yes Jan but plenty don't do they. The infamouse "brits abroad". Should we all be labelled as ignorant tourists because of the appalling actions of a minority :confused1:


They don't live there! Their children are not schooled there, they are not privalaged to use the national health service there! they do not get child benifit for their children there! The do not get sickness benifit if they are sick there, they do not get dental treatment there! basically! they pay to go there! and continue to pay all the while they are there!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> They don't live there! Their children are not schooled there, they are not privalaged to use the national health service there! they do not get child benifit for their children there! The do not get sickness benifit if they are sick there, they do not get dental treatment there! basically! they pay to go there! and continue to pay all the while they are there!


But there are plenty of English born people who do just the same - doesnt make it right - whoever you are or whatever colour you are.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Why dont the blind use these instead then???

Guide Horse Foundation - Miniature horses for the blind


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> They don't live there! Their children are not schooled there, they are not privalaged to use the national health service there! they do not get child benifit for their children there! The do not get sickness benifit if they are sick there, they do not get dental treatment there! basically! they pay to go there! and continue to pay all the while they are there!


Again you are missing my point, i am not saying the situation is the same i am saying it is unfair to generalise based on the actions of a minority but to be fair all the above does not give the thugs that represent us abroad the right to behave the way they do just because they are paying for the priviledge.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Honestly think this is completely and utterly ridiculous.

What about people who are scared of dogs? Have they had the option to make the blind person get off the bus? Or do they have to grin and bare it?

What next, people can't take walking sticks on buses or wheel chairs because some religion takes a dislike? What if Muslim men decided they no longer wanted women on buses?

What if Catholics decided it was against their religion to be around people in head scarf's? Would the government make all those who wore them get off the buses? They'd have to really wouldn't they, since they've decided it's fine for Muslims to dictate who can get on buses and who can't.

I'm atheist, I think I'll gather every atheist I know and declare that atheists don't want to pay on buses/trains as it's against our non religion. That should be fine shouldn't it?

My mum's disabled, and I would cause absolute murder if she wasn't allowed on public transport because some (any) religion said so.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Haven't read this thread through but in response to the original post....

The right wing press love this, they'll take whatever little scrap of a non-story they can in order to fit their putrid agenda and whip up controversy. They stop just short of "*********** rah rah rah!". People shouldn't believe what they read either. Every story of which I have had a personal connection to, in the national press, has had huge inaccuracies in it. Even when we are talking seriously basic facts- there was one story covered where they even got names and ages wrong- and this was not in a bid to protect identities. The hassle of holding them to account is expensive and time consuming, they know this and would rather capitalise on embellished, sometimes fully invented stories than something a bit more boring that is accurate but won't shift in big numbers. 

As I've got older I've come to treat the press as a work of fiction, 90% of the time.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

jenniferx said:


> Haven't read this thread through but in response to the original post....
> 
> The right wing press love this, they'll take whatever little scrap of a non-story they can in order to fit their putrid agenda and whip up controversy. They stop just short of "*********** rah rah rah!". People shouldn't believe what they read either. Every story of which I have had a personal connection to, in the national press, has had huge inaccuracies in it. Even when we are talking seriously basic facts- there was one story covered where they even got names and ages wrong- and this was not in a bid to protect identities. The hassle of holding them to account is expensive and time consuming, they know this and would rather capitalise on embellished, sometimes fully invented stories than something a bit more boring that is accurate but won't shift in big numbers.
> 
> As I've got older I've come to treat the press as a work of fiction, 90% of the time.


Exactly! Many people on here read the devil dog stories that are in the tabloid press & realise what a complete load of b*ll*cks they usually are but it seems to be different when it's 'have-a-go-at-muslims-week'

Some of the comments on here are laughable as they are usually in the 'I'm not a racist but....' category but then continue with a 'them & us' style


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

If the story was completely OTT wouldn't the family have complained as it puts them in a bad light?

I think its a piss take that anyone should get that kind of money whatever race, colour or ethnicity you are. My mum gets no where near that. It encourages people to have more kids!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> If the story was completely OTT wouldn't the family have complained as it puts them in a bad light?
> 
> I think its a piss take that anyone should get that kind of money whatever race. colour or ethnicity you are. My mum gets no where near that. It encourages people to have more kids!


TA DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Cue the beginnings of a rant about benefits :lol: I knew someone would do it :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> TA DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> Cue the beginnings of a rant about benefits :lol: I knew someone would do it :lol:


Its true! My whole family are on benefits apart from me! Should it not be on an equal basis?

Why should they get a huge house and other people forced to live in small houses? Should we not have rules and regulations to give more equality?

I'm not saying that benefits are bad! And all people on benefits are lazy, I'm just saying that shouldn't we have a maximum amount allowed? Like that story where muslim's where having a posh house? I think that whatever country you are from, then you shouldn't get a million quid house on benefits. Some houses round mine like that, but council wouldn't pay for them. Mums rent is £600 for a 2 bed house but she has to pay some of the rent herself.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Lyceum said:


> Honestly think this is completely and utterly ridiculous.
> 
> What about people who are scared of dogs? Have they had the option to make the blind person get off the bus? Or do they have to grin and bare it?
> 
> ...


Great post, and rep coming you way!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I have read the whole thread and correct me if i'm wrong but,it seems most people are just asking for equality but are finding the opposite.Race,religion or colour isn't the problem.*


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I have read the whole thread and correct me if i'm wrong but,it seems most people are just asking for equality but are finding the opposite.Race,religion or colour isn't the problem.*


That's the way I see it, but right now, people are mis-placing their anger towards "the adopted kids" (see my post earlier if that doesn't make sense).

:thumbup:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Just a few?? apart from half of em wanting to blow us off the face of there earth where shall I start next?
> 
> opps - that didn't last long did it!





Waterlily said:


> yes the fact is we are infidels to them they (mostly) dont want to integrate but take over more like .





DoubleTrouble said:


> PRobably coz the way we are going Rainybowbow is that if things continue as they are they ain't gonna be the minority! we are??





Waterlily said:


> the comparison between how many kids they have and we do also mathematically makes it that it will prolly be a muslim government voted in in a few short years.





haeveymolly said:


> This country needs to show some balls and sort the bloody muslims out. Live here live by our rules, we need an outcry.


No, of course none of these comments that I just quickly looked at on the first 4 pages are remotely racist in content.:lol::lol:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Its true! My whole family are on benefits apart from me! Should it not be on an equal basis?
> 
> Why should they get a huge house and other people forced to live in small houses? Should we not have rules and regulations to give more equality?
> 
> I'm not saying that benefits are bad! And all people on benefits are lazy, I'm just saying that shouldn't we have a maximum amount allowed? Like that story where muslim's where having a posh house? I think that whatever country you are from, then you shouldn't get a million quid house on benefits. Some houses round mine like that, but council wouldn't pay for them. Mums rent is £600 for a 2 bed house but she has to pay some of the rent herself.


Of course that is a problem but blame the local authorities instead of using words like "they" and collective terms like "*muslims* (suggesting an entire race/religion) were having a posh house". Do you not just think that is media spin :confused1: It goes in cycles, next week the press will dig up some story about a woman with 14 kids living on X amount a week child benefit and BOOOOOM off everyone goes 

To say a policy is only a problem when it applies to a minority is where the racist undertones come from. A bad policy is a bad policy end of and unfairness/inequality should be challenged and tackled but not in this way.

The story that kicked this off is not about "muslims" or "them" and "us" it is about the total lack of authorities in this country to grow a pair of balls and deal with stuff. Classix has made the best analogy so far IMO.

Clearly the bus driver should have been disciplined and told that the companies policy is to allow dogs on the bus and if he had an issue then he needs to find another job. This is NOT a story about "muslims" in general, it is an isolated incident blown out of proportion by the media 



classixuk said:


> That's the way I see it, but right now, people are mis-placing their anger towards "the adopted kids" (see my post earlier if that doesn't make sense).
> 
> :thumbup:


totally agree


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Having thought about it a little more, the point I was trying to make earlier is I was mistakenly thinking 'public' transport was for all members of the public. No matter your race, colour, creed or physical status. Apparently not. 

The government can't have one rule for one and a different one for everyone else. If Muslims get to decide who they do and don't want on public transport based on their religious views, then so should everyone else.

I don't want chavs on buses. I also don't want people eating a greggs pasty sitting next to me on the train, oh and drunk people, especially when I'm sober. Think the government will listen?


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Lyceum said:


> I also don't want people eating a greggs pasty sitting next to me on the train. Think the government will listen?


I agree. there's nothing worse than when you're starving and someone is sat right next to you eating a fresh Gregg's pastie. LOL

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*


classixuk said:



That's the way I see it, but right now, people are mis-placing their anger towards "the adopted kids" (see my post earlier if that doesn't make sense).

:thumbup:

Click to expand...

Yep i read your post,now this is the part i find worrying.
"That type of discrimination, against the kids who don't happen to be adopted, can only go on for so long before the kids either backlash against the parents or against the adopted kids. Either way, someone will get it in the end, because it's just as wrong to discriminate against the majority as it is the minority."

Now bear in mind tension has been rising for a number of years,do you not think a backlash is on the cards? The big trouble i see is it will be aimed at the wrong people.*


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *I have read the whole thread and correct me if i'm wrong but,it seems most people are just asking for equality but are finding the opposite.Race,religion or colour isn't the problem.*


That just about sums its up Jan!
lol
DT


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> That just about sums its up Jan!
> lol
> DT


But why aim that anger/frustration at the "children" to use Classix analogy :confused1:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> 
> Yep i read your post,now this is the part i find worrying.
> "That type of discrimination, against the kids who don't happen to be adopted, can only go on for so long before the kids either backlash against the parents or against the adopted kids. Either way, someone will get it in the end, because it's just as wrong to discriminate against the majority as it is the minority."
> ...


Oh yes Janice. I totally see the backlash starting to appear, and like you, I've sensed the tension rising over a number of years. As the financial situation gets worse, and housing repossessions go up as well as unemployment, it will only take a few more stories of "Muslim Women dressed like a ghost from Pacman gets £3K a week to live in Buckingham Palace" to spark England's very own 'Christal Nacht'.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> But why aim that anger/frustration at the "children" to use Classix analogy :confused1:


*The reason i see it,albeit wrong is simple.The people know the goverment wont do anything to change things so people will take matters into their own hands.Now that is a worrying thought,but when people feel cornerd by their own goverments what other path is there? Again i think the goverment wont be botherd as they are not interested in the "real" people of this country.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

classixuk said:


> Oh yes Janice. I totally see the backlash starting to appear, and like you, I've sensed the tension rising over a number of years. As the financial situation gets worse, and housing repossessions go up as well as unemployment, it will only take a few more stories of "Muslim Women dressed like a ghost from Pacman gets £3K a week to live in Buckingham Palace" to spark England's very own 'Christal Nacht'.


To be honest classix i think the whole bussiness of race or religion wont be the thing that set people off.Times i fear are going to get harder than a lot of people think.We live in a spoilt society and as soon as purse strings can't get might tighter then people will show their true colours.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *The reason i see it,albeit wrong is simple.The people know the goverment wont do anything to change things so people will take matters into their own hands.Now that is a worrying thought,but when people feel cornerd by their own goverments what other path is there? Again i think the goverment wont be botherd as they are not interested in the "real" people of this country.*


Ahhhh and that is clearly where we part ways because imo there is never justification for taking things into our own hands and that is exactly what will cause war and discord in this country and thats what makes me angry because i honestly don't think it is bad enough to warrant the damage that would do to this country yet it would be inflicted on me by what i believe is a minority on both sides. If it was a majority then the BNP and UKIP would have received much more support at the recent elections.

Think about what "take it into their own hands" really means and tell me thats the way forward for this country.

We have to find a better way. Now personally i think that does mean growing some balls and putting our feet down about certain issues that fundamentally run against the grain of our society and are now being used as a symbol of defiance by some (eg the burka)

I do not think it means we have to be disrespectful and intolerant of other peoples cultures and beliefs.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> But why aim that anger/frustration at the "children" to use Classix analogy :confused1:


Because it's the way kids are, and kids are only human. 

Hitler convinced an entire nation that the "dirty jewes" (sp.) were to blame for all their poverty and misfortune, and not one of them had the forethought to ask him, "Why then, as chancellor, don't you make it fairer for us all with the great powers you have?"

If extreme racists were only given the chance to write down what upsets them, rather than "who", they'd probably see that it's the inequality.

"Pakis are taking all our jobs" = "I haven't had a job in years and it makes me angry". The litmus test for this would be if the government promised to remove all the foreigners but give their jobs instead to white people with red hair only (assuming the racist did not have red hair). He'd soon realise that he would be just as unhappy with a load of white people doing those jobs.
"******* should go back to where they came from" = "I live in an overpopulated area of the UK and I've waited long enough for a house/job/girlfriend without having competition arrive from abroad.

If we read between the lines, and ignore the offensive nouns applied through lack of education and ignorance, most "racists" actually have very valid complaints...but they don't think long enough to discover what the complaint actually is...which invariably leads back to the government (or "parents") in my analogy.

It's a shame that these people have their concerns ignored though, simply because they can't verbalise them in a reasonable manner. They themselves are told to "shut up you racist" which just makes them even more fearful and discriminated against.

Equality for all, not just a few.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Ahhhh and that is clearly where we part ways because imo there is never justification for taking things into our own hands and that is exactly what will cause war and discord in this country and thats what makes me angry because i honestly don't think it is bad enough to warrant the damage that would do to this country yet it would be inflicted on me by what i believe is a minority on both sides. If it was a majority then the BNP and UKIP would have received much more support at the recent elections.
> 
> Think about what "take it into their own hands" really means and tell me thats the way forward for this country.
> 
> ...


*I hope to god my fears never come true,and no its not the way forward i agree.Its about time our goverment that we pay for and that are supposed to work FOR us,sat back and listend to the people.*


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *I have read the whole thread and correct me if i'm wrong but,it seems most people are just asking for equality but are finding the opposite.Race,religion or colour isn't the problem.*





DoubleTrouble said:


> That just about sums its up Jan!
> lol
> DT





RAINYBOW said:


> But why aim that anger/frustration at the "children" to use Classix analogy :confused1:


You have lost me now Rainybow

The spin cycle follows the rinse cycle on most washing machines!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> You have lost me now Rainybow
> 
> The spin cycle follows the rinse cycle on most washing machines!


Go back and read Classix analogy that you agreed with :lol: It will make sense


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Because it's the way kids are, and kids are only human.
> 
> Hitler convinced an entire nation that the "dirty jewes" (sp.) were to blame for all their poverty and misfortune, and not one of them had the forethought to ask him, "Why then, as chancellor, don't you make it fairer for us all with the great powers you have?"
> 
> ...


Again i agree but i can't help challenge because it might make people think about what they are really angry about and therefore why not everyone shares that view 

I am a Lover not a Fighter :lol:

Peace


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

rainybow said:


> ahhhh and that is clearly where we part ways because imo there is never justification for taking things into our own hands and that is exactly what will cause war and discord in this country and thats what makes me angry because i honestly don't think it is bad enough to warrant the damage that would do to this country yet it would be inflicted on me by what i believe is a minority on both sides. If it was a majority then the bnp and ukip would have received much more support at the recent elections.
> 
> Think about what "take it into their own hands" really means and tell me thats the way forward for this country.
> 
> ...


agree!!! Would rep ya but ran out!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> But why aim that anger/frustration at the "children" to use Classix analogy :confused1:


This has nothing to do with the children! perhaps Classix has misinterputated it too!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> agree!!! Would rep ya but ran out!


Thats ok i have plenty to keep me going  :lol: Apparently i have to spread it around a bit more at the moment :scared:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> This has nothing to do with the children! perhaps Classix has misinterputated it too!


*Classix only used kids as an example,but he got it spot on.*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Thats ok i have plenty to keep me going  :lol: Apparently i have to spread it around a bit more at the moment :scared:


I often get told that!:lol::lol:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> This has nothing to do with the children! perhaps Classix has misinterputated it too!


DT please go back and read Classix first post on this thread, he uses a really simple way of explaning what he thinks is the problem using the parent/child relationship and you quoted it and agreed with it as did i


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> Go back and read Classix analogy that you agreed with :lol: It will make sense


I read that as speaking metropolically Rainy! It was an example! nothing to do with children!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Again i agree but i can't help challenge because it might make people think about what they are really angry about and therefore why not everyone shares that view
> 
> I am a Lover not a Fighter :lol:
> 
> Peace


*Ok PLEASE don't take this personaly its just an example of how i see things.
Take yourself and me,you don't see the problems i'm seeing which is fair play.BUT that doesn't mean the problems don't exist..The goverment are doing the same,they are told of peoples fears and worries but do nothing because it doesn't effect them.So what is the answer? *


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Classix only used kids as an example,but he got it spot on.*


Would have repped you again Jan! but seems like Suzy I have to spread it around too!

Shame really! that we give rep on a pet forum for threads such as this!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Would have repped you again Jan! but seems like Suzy I have to spread it around too!
> 
> Shame really! that we give rep on a pet forum for threads such as this!


*lol i know what you mean.Mind you i love these threads as i find it interesting reading other peoples views on everyday topics.*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *lol i know what you mean.Mind you i love these threads as i find it interesting reading other peoples views on everyday topics.*


Same here Jan its nice that we can debate without falling out


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *lol i know what you mean.Mind you i love these threads as i find it interesting reading other peoples views on everyday topics.*


I do too. In fact, I adore threads like this to be honest.

Unfortunately, I'm going to have to get off though as the wholesalers shuts at 5pm and Paddy is out of Royal Canin. He's been on Harringtons for 4 days! :scared:

I'll catch up later on though. :thumbup:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

classixuk said:


> I do too. In fact, I adore threads like this to be honest.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm going to have to get off though as the wholesalers shuts at 5pm and Paddy is out of Royal Canin. He's been on Harringtons for 4 days! :scared:
> 
> I'll catch up later on though. :thumbup:


*lol well you could have done that yesterday instead of sleeping in front of the telly.*


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I read that as speaking metropolically Rainy! It was an example! nothing to do with children!


Of course he was and i was just using the same analogy :confused1: You have lost me now.



JANICE199 said:


> *Ok PLEASE don't take this personaly its just an example of how i see things.
> Take yourself and me,you don't see the problems i'm seeing which is fair play.BUT that doesn't mean the problems don't exist..The goverment are doing the same,they are told of peoples fears and worries but do nothing because it doesn't effect them.So what is the answer? *


I do get that Janice, i said earlier that i am aware there are areas in the country that are very segregated and tension is understandably high and thats the fault of both sides and is very sad.

Ahhhh the answer :lol:

I do think it has to come from our Government and the only way to get them to sit up and listen to you Janice is to lobby, If you write they have to respond (i have several reply letters on various issues i have lobbied about)

There has to be support on all sides for greater tolerance and understanding of what is really important and WHY it is important instead of media Daily Trash nonsense.

I watched the programme the other week about the Gypsy weddings. I learnt a hell of alot about their culture and it gave me a greater understanding of some of the issues and why there can be tension, thats why it is important that our chidren learn about these cultures and religions IMO so they can have a greater understanding and sort out what really matters instead of getting side tracked.

Sorting out some of our Foreign Policy might also help with the young radicals but again that must come from our Government.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Ok PLEASE don't take this personaly its just an example of how i see things.
> Take yourself and me,you don't see the problems i'm seeing which is fair play.BUT that doesn't mean the problems don't exist..The goverment are doing the same,they are told of peoples fears and worries but do nothing because it doesn't effect them.So what is the answer? *


I think we need a peoples party! A government made up of different people from different backgrounds/different races etc - REAL people who can speak on behalf of us all - who live life in the real world - and can make decisions on our behalf because they UNDERSTAND whats happening - maybe then we will stop blaming each other for things and try and learn to live together I also think we need to educate ourselves more to understand how others live - we may be surprised


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Of course he was and i was just using the same analogy :confused1: You have lost me now.
> 
> I do get that Janice, i said earlier that i am aware there are areas in the country that are very segregated and tension is understandably high and thats the fault of both sides and is very sad.
> 
> ...


*I go back to Enoch Powell he tried but was called racist.He only echoed what joe public wanted the goverment to know about.Look what happend to him.
I can't see a way out of the sittuation we as a country have gotten ourselves into.If we now changed the rules there would be uprising,and if we leave things as they are there will still be trouble.*


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I go back to Enoch Powell he tried but was called racist.He only echoed what joe public wanted the goverment to know about.Look what happend to him.
> I can't see a way out of the sittuation we as a country have gotten ourselves into.If we now changed the rules there would be uprising,and if we leave things as they are there will still be trouble.*


There are already steps being taken that i believe will ease the pressure BUT the Government MUST do what they promise.

The manifesto promised to deal with Immigration and there is already stuff afoot regarding capping etc plus they have promised to overhaul the benefits system which if managed correctly should weedle out alot of the people who create the sense of inequality. :thumbup:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> There are already steps being taken that i believe will ease the pressure BUT the Government MUST do what they promise.
> 
> The manifesto promised to deal with Immigration and there is already stuff afoot regarding capping etc plus they have promised to overhaul the benefits system which if managed correctly should weedle out alot of the people who create the sense of inequality. :thumbup:


*Ah but they can't cap imigration from the EU,and that is where most come from.Nick Clegg raised that point with his now good buddy David Cameron during the election.*


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Ah but they can't cap imigration from the EU,and that is where most come from.Nick Clegg raised that point with his now good buddy David Cameron during the election.*


Yes but not ALL Immigration is bad for us as a country, we need a certain amount for some of our industries so there has to be a measured approach. Like it or not there are plenty of jobs over here that our own folk just won't do but thats a whole different debate.

Also we need to be able to be compassionate as your previous thread touched on with regards people escaping from humans rights abuses etc.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Yes but not ALL Immigration is bad for us as a country, we need a certain amount for some of our industries so there has to be a measured approach. Like it or not there are plenty of jobs over here that our own folk just won't do but thats a whole different debate.
> 
> Also we need to be able to be compassionate as your previous thread touched on with regards people escaping from humans rights abuses etc.


*Whilst i agree with you to a certain degree,ie. not all imigration is bad.The ordenary (sp) guy on the street that cannot get work or housing won't agree.Yes in an ideal world we would all love to embrace people from all different nations,but its far from an ideal world.As for plenty of jobs,i know there isn't where i live or in the neighbouring 20+ miles. I wish i knew the answer but whatever way i look at the sittuation the outlook is grim.*


----------



## WeimyLady (Jan 3, 2010)

Deary me, there are quite a few intolerant folk on this forum aren't they?  I bet most of the racially intolerant people that have posted on this thread are basing their opinions on a couple of articles they have read in the Daily Mail. I think a bit of perspective is required.

Given that I work in a customer services based role, I find those from ethnic minorities and non-white backgrounds to be by far some of the most pleasant and respectful people I have to deal with. Their children in particular are also exceptionally polite and well mannered, which is far more than I can say for 90% of English children I have to deal with, who are often spoilt, demanding and generally incredibly rude mannered and out of control.

With regard to the article regarding the blind man and his guide dog, obviously that was very unfortunate. The driver will no doubt get sacked and rightly so. But this isn't the first time I have heard of a guide dog/assistance dog being wrongly refused entry (be in a shop or whatever), it happens more than it should. The only reason this made the tabloids in a big way was because the driver was Muslim.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

WeimyLady said:


> Deary me, there are quite a few intolerant folk on this forum aren't they?  I bet most of the racially intolerant people that have posted on this thread are basing their opinions on a couple of articles they have read in the Daily Mail. I think a bit of perspective is required.
> 
> Given that I work in a customer services based role, I find those from ethnic minorities and non-white backgrounds to be by far some of the most pleasant and respectful people I have to deal with. Their children in particular are also exceptionally polite and well mannered, which is far more than I can say for 90% of English children I have to deal with, who are often spoilt, demanding and generally incredibly rude mannered and out of control.
> 
> With regard to the article regarding the blind man and his guide dog, obviously that was very unfortunate. The driver will no doubt get sacked and rightly so. But this isn't the first time I have heard of a guide dog/assistance dog being wrongly refused entry (be in a shop or whatever), it happens more than it should. The only reason this made the tabloids in a big way was because the driver was Muslim.


You have clearly not met my children or most of them round my way, they must be the 10% :thumbup:

I agree about the bus driver though.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

WeimyLady said:


> Deary me, there are quite a few intolerant folk on this forum aren't they?  I bet most of the racially intolerant people that have posted on this thread are basing their opinions on a couple of articles they have read in the Daily Mail. I think a bit of perspective is required.
> 
> .


Actually mate I dont even get the daily mail here, I am basing my personal and rightful opinion on the fact that my children's schools have cut out the nativity and easter plays so as not to offend muslims. My local theme park was sued because a muslim took offence to the fact her burqa was unsafe on the ride. The fact that they even have the audacity to call people who are pissed off at these and many many other things that they get offended about racist. Do you think they give a toss about you or any other bleeding heart, I doubt it I think they are quite smug about the fact they get there way hence the influx to western countrys which offend them so much.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

WeimyLady said:


> Deary me, there are quite a few intolerant folk on this forum aren't they?  I bet most of the racially intolerant people that have posted on this thread are basing their opinions on a couple of articles they have read in the Daily Mail. I think a bit of perspective is required.


well if you dont like the forum and people speaking their mind why dont you leave?

If you read the thread PROPERLY you will see there are perspectives from all sides.
Its really hard being a racist when you have muslim friends who agree with you(!) and i too have worked in "customer service", i worked for a bank for 5 years as a general advisor, savings specialist, bonds assitant and mortgage enquiry consultant so i have a fairly good idea of the people who contact them.

I have been called a racist a few times on here for saying things which might offend the pc police but its my turn to play the race card. 

Are you implying the so called racially intolerant people are white? 
You also say 90% of English children who you spoke to _are often spoilt, demanding and generally incredibly rude mannered and out of control._

*Doesnt the above statement strike you as racist??*

none so blind as those who cant see!!!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Starlite said:


> well if you dont like the forum and people speaking their mind why dont you leave?
> 
> If you read the thread PROPERLY you will see there are perspectives from all sides.
> Its really hard being a racist when you have muslim friends who agree with you(!) and i too have worked in "customer service", i worked for a bank for 5 years as a general advisor, savings specialist, bonds assitant and mortgage enquiry consultant so i have a fairly good idea of the people who contact them.
> ...


yeah mate agree totally, I am really getting f*cked off at been labeled a racist I have a black son I have mates of all colours and cultures. I just wont watch my culture be a doormat to other cultures and be quiet so as not to offend.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> Actually mate I dont even get the daily mail here, I am basing my personal and rightful opinion on the fact that my children's schools have cut out the nativity and easter plays so as not to offend muslims. My local theme park was sued because a muslim took offence to the fact her burqa was unsafe on the ride. The fact that they even have the audacity to call people who are pissed off at these and many many other things that they get offended about racist. Do you think they give a toss about you or any other bleeding heart, I doubt it I think they are quite smug about the fact they get there way hence the influx to western countrys which offend them so much.


But I've heard stories of fat people suing airlines due to having to pay extra fro taking up too much space - does that mean all fat people are on the hit list?!

At my nephews school there are many different religions there & *all *parents wanted a nativity play last year when the school (run by all white people in case that makes a difference) was suggesting that they may have an 'alternative'.

As for this influx of muslims, what are your figures based on? Do you mean muslims from Europe, Pakistan, African countries???


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Come on folks,big smiles please. I've found this thread to be very interesting so far so lets keep it that way.I don't think people have been intolerant,just airing their views and how certain aspects of our lives differ.*


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> But I've heard stories of fat people suing airlines due to having to pay extra fro taking up too much space - does that mean all fat people are on the hit list?!
> 
> At my nephews school there are many different religions there & *all *parents wanted a nativity play last year when the school (run by all white people in case that makes a difference) was suggesting that they may have an 'alternative'.
> 
> As for this influx of muslims, what are your figures based on? Do you mean muslims from Europe, Pakistan, African countries???


Suing people when YOU break the rules and are offended by them has eff all to do with a fat person suing a flight I aint even bothering with that nonsense. The "white" parents in my local schools and daycares werent given the choice to even vote on it so lucky you (for now ) and this influx I am referring to is the boat loads of afghan men (not women and kids ) who are coming here by the hundreds and the africans who have taken over entire suburbs with there gang banging. These are not refugees if they were then why bring the men why not the women. You do not live near me so dont act like you know the way it is.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Come on folks,big smiles please. I've found this thread to be very interesting so far so lets keep it that way.I don't think people have been intolerant,just airing their views and how certain aspects of our lives differ.*


soz hun but when someone implies im a racist i am going to defend myself 

anyway, the thread _was _good before this was implied, i agree


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Tink82 said:


> Hello Mr bus driver, welcome to the western world, where women are equal and people love pets... Don't like it?? maybe live in an eastern country that lives by your ways?


This is what hacks me off. I lived in an Eastern, muslim ruled country and had to abide by their rules when over there. There was none of this equal rights for christians malarky over there.

The issue I have is that muslims, on the whole, are fantastic, peaceful people. You just get the minority of morons (as with anything I suppose) that managed to give all the others a bad reputation.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> Suing people when YOU break the rules and are offended by them has eff all to do with a fat person suing a flight I aint even bothering with that nonsense. The "white" parents in my local schools and daycares werent given the choice to even vote on it so lucky you (for now ) and this influx I am referring to is the boat loads of afghan men (not women and kids ) who are coming here by the hundreds and the africans who have taken over entire suburbs with there gang banging. These are not refugees if they were then why bring the men why not the women. You do not live near me so dont act like you know the way it is.


LOL, sorry but really where are your FACTS & FIGURES regarding this influx??

Boat loads of 'em eh?? I thought they all be flying first class .... with their bombs attached!!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> LOL, sorry but really where are your FACTS & FIGURES regarding this influx??
> 
> Boat loads of 'em eh?? I thought they all be flying first class .... with their bombs attached!!!! :lol::lol::lol:


Oh pardon me I am sorry I didnt realise you were in Australia and watched the aussie news.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Cleo38 said:


> LOL, sorry but really where are your FACTS & FIGURES regarding this influx??
> 
> Boat loads of 'em eh?? I thought they all be flying first class .... with their bombs attached!!!! :lol::lol::lol:


*Do you live in Great Britain? the person you replied to doesn't..Now can we keep this a decent debate and show respect to all please.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> Oh pardon me I am sorry I didnt realise you were in Australia and watched the aussie news.


*lmao we must of been typing at the same time..As Michael Winner would say, calm down my dear.*


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Well as it happens I believe that people should be charged by weight for their airline seat, I mean, they take into account your luggage and it you are overweight you get charged! So why not charge for the extra fat!

How many times have you had to suffer a flight squash is besides a fat person who really needs two seats to accomodate their bulk!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *lmao we must of been typing at the same time..As Michael Winner would say, calm down my dear.*


yeah mate,  hate been labeled 



DoubleTrouble said:


> Well as it happens I believe that people should be charged by weight for their airline seat, I mean, they take into account your luggage and it you are overweight you get charged! So why not charge for the extra fat!
> 
> How many times have you had to suffer a flight squash is besides a fat person who really needs two seats to accomodate their bulk!


haha agree here too mate :lol:


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

WeimyLady said:


> Deary me, there are quite a few intolerant folk on this forum aren't they?  .


And given your opinion on the dogs forum about people with mental illness, I would suggest you are one of them.




WeimyLady said:


> The only reason this made the tabloids in a big way was because the driver was Muslim.


Yeah, the same way loads of other stories regarding Muslims make the tabloids, such as racial attacks against them (funny how attacks against other religions are never racially motivated).

I have a huge chip on my shoulder about this because I HATE them being tarred with the same brush. I grew up in a muslim country, I deal with them in my job now and nearly all of them want a peaceful life, inline with the TRUE readings of their religion.

As stated, a hand ful of IDIOTS ruin it for everyone, and half the time this can be classed as the PC brigade who seem to concoct racial issues when 9 times out of 10 there are none!



**Edit** and Yes, I agree fat people should be charged for 2 seats too!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well as it happens I believe that people should be charged by weight for their airline seat, I mean, they take into account your luggage and it you are overweight you get charged! So why not charge for the extra fat!
> 
> How many times have you had to suffer a flight squash is besides a fat person who really needs two seats to accomodate their bulk!


:lol::lol: you let a whole can of worms out now


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh dear! I sense that the fur is gonna fly!
Go do as I suggested to Rainybowbow earlier! 
Put a wash load on! select the highest spin speed! and sit on it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> :lol::lol: you let a whole can of worms out now


Oh dear! did I say summat wrong


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Oh dear! I sense that the fur is gonna fly!
> Go do as I suggested to Rainybowbow earlier!
> Put a wash load on! select the highest spin speed! and sit on it!


Do that often do ya  prolly cheaper then batterys


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Horse and Hound said:


> And given your opinion on the dogs forum about people with mental illness, I would suggest you are one of them.
> 
> 
> Yeah, the same way loads of other stories regarding Muslims make the tabloids, such as racial attacks against them (funny how attacks against other religions are never racially motivated).
> ...


Does that mean you agree with me then


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Do you live in Great Britain? the person you replied to doesn't..Now can we keep this a decent debate and show respect to all please.*


Are we including ethnic minorities in that?! 

I knwo the person I replied to doesn't but if you're going to bang on about 'boat loads' of afghan men & Africans 'taking over' suburbs you should be able to back up your statements whatever country you live in


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> Are we including ethnic minorities in that?!


go's both ways


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> go's both ways


Funny it doesn't seem it by reading the posts on here ....


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> Are we including ethnic minorities in that?!
> 
> I knwo the person I replied to doesn't but if you're going to bang on about 'boat loads' of afghan men & Africans 'taking over' suburbs you should be able to back up your statements whatever country you live in


Chill out! it ain't worth getting your knickers in a twist for! PEople are entitled to make there opinion without insulting others! and until very recently I say no insults flying!


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well as it happens I believe that people should be charged by weight for their airline seat, I mean, they take into account your luggage and it you are overweight you get charged! So why not charge for the extra fat!
> 
> How many times have you had to suffer a flight squash is besides a fat person who really needs two seats to accomodate their bulk!


You don't have to be FAT to be squashed on a plane seat. Even when i was thin i found them lacking in adequate space.. i avoid that problem now by not flying anywhere, my car seat's far roomier, comfier, safer etc etc.

on subject, 
BBC News - Plymouth bus driver &#039;did not force mother off&#039;

everyone complains about something. the reason this particular bus driver was in the WRONG was becuase he WASN'T following company rules. As far as i'm concerned the Company he works for didn't ensure that he was fully aware of the rules and was happy to work in those circumstances.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> Funny it doesn't seem it by reading the posts on here ....


Maybe read em again then  I personally have multicultural friends and family. I just dont agree with my country pushing our culture out simple as that. Or have I now lost the right to an opinion as well


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

back to the original thread or the mods will shut it down peeps!

guide dogs should be allowed on the bus and taxis FULL STOP.

No matter what country your in wether your white/yellow/purple and muslim/christian/wiccan you are bound to the Laws, simple.

If you dont agree with the law try petitioning parliament or i think we should take the Assuies stand.

If you dont like the rules, LEAVE.
Lateline - 23/08/2005: Respect Australian values or leave: Costello

THAT GOES FOR EVERYONE


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Starlite said:


> back to the original thread or the mods will shut it down peeps!
> 
> guide dogs should be allowed on the bus and taxis FULL STOP.
> 
> ...


In greece you can take what the hell you want on a bus! A goat, chickens, a couple of turkeys, a donkey!!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> In reply to both Rainybow and Janice
> The government has to take the majority of the blame! BUT! ethnic minorities (soon to be majorities) should NOT expect us to bend our rules or alter our traditions for them! The government have made a rod for their own backs by giving just one inch! To begin with The racism laws have totally and utterly gone bonkers!


I agree the government have to make a stand, but havving said that i really do think a lot of leeway that has been given in the past that has escalated to how it is today is largely through fear now, we all know what the muslims believe in and what they are capable of doing without a second thought.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> In greece you can take what the hell you want on a bus! A goat, chickens, a couple of turkeys, a donkey!!


hmmm I can take an ass on there then :confused1: Great :thumbup: might take my mother on a trip


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

I actually think it would be a good idea if we could have the Chinese government advising our boys!

Now what is it they are allowed?? 2.2 children, or has that been reduced again?


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Yes Jan but plenty don't do they. The infamouse "brits abroad". Should we all be labelled as ignorant tourists because of the appalling actions of a minority :confused1:


I also agree with the "brits abroad" and i dont agree with it and have in the past felt ashamed of them but they are there for maybe 2 weeks at the most they are not there to live or live "off" the country as many are here it does make it a tad different.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Tell ya what guys!! If you can't swim - go learn now!! 

coz this ickle Island we inhabit is gonna sink soon if we ain't careful!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> I also agree with the "brits abroad" and i dont agree with it and have in the past felt ashamed of them but they are there for maybe 2 weeks at the most they are not there to live or live "off" the country as many are here it does make it a tad different.


That is just wht I said!! but no-one listens to me! reckon I am on everyones ignore list!
lol


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> That is just wht I said!! but no-one listens to me! reckon I am on everyones ignore list!
> lol


well I think I am on the attack list  :lol:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> hmmm I can take an ass on there then :confused1: Great :thumbup: might take my mother on a trip


:lol::lol::lol::thumbup:


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> well I think I am on the attack list  :lol:


thats right Waterlilly, we have snipers targeting your location as we speak :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Starlite said:


> thats right Waterlilly, we have snipers targeting your location as we speak :lol:


awesome :thumbup: can they see my finger  :lol:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Yes but not ALL Immigration is bad for us as a country, we need a certain amount for some of our industries so there has to be a measured approach. Like it or not there are plenty of jobs over here that our own folk just won't do but thats a whole different debate.
> 
> Also we need to be able to be compassionate as your previous thread touched on with regards people escaping from humans rights abuses etc.


We do need a certain ammount of immigration maybe so what i propose they do is only allow the ones in that can contribute to the country have enough money to support themselves while work comes available and a time limit should be set on this. Point systems like many other countries.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> We do need a certain ammount of immigration maybe so what i propose they do is only allow the ones in that can contribute to the country have enough money to support themselves while work comes available and a time limit should be set on this. Point systems like many other countries.


I think we do. Possibly other countries have higher points demands or something, not sure.
UK Immigration - Tier 1 Visas - General Highly Skilled Migrant Points Calculator

From what i see its a 5 tier system:
Tier 1: For highly skilled migrants, entrepreneurs, investors, and graduate students. This replaced the previous Highly Skilled Migrant Programme (HSMP), the Entrepreneur and Investor schemes, and the International Graduates Scheme.

Tier 2: This is for skilled workers who have a job offer. This tier encompasses the previous UK Work Permit rules. 
Tier 3: For a limited numbers of lower skilled workers to fill temporary shortages in the labour market. 
Tier 4: Students. 
Tier 5: For youth mobility and temporary workers, such as those who come under Working Holiday agreements with other countries.

"In Tiers 1 and 2, points are awarded for criteria such as age, previous salary or prospective salary, and qualifications; a system similar to the current Highly Skilled Migrant Programme (HSMP) which has proven very successful. "

"All migrants applying under Tiers 2-5 are required to have sponsorship from a licensed sponsor (an employer or educational institution). The certificate of sponsorship assures that the migrant is able to perform the particular job or course of study"

I expect alot come in as Tier 4, and just stay. But these are ILLEGAL immigrants after that point, not legal immigrants who would be under either the point scheme (t1 and t2) or are to fill specific job shortages.

edit: Those are just the facts about our system. Not say it works very well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey!! Can anyone else remember!! Other then Janice that is!!

Love Thy neighbour'

and
Till death us do part

remember em??:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
lol
DT


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Hey!! Can anyone else remember!! Other then Janice that is!!
> 
> Love Thy neighbour'
> 
> ...


nope I aint a granny  :lol: :scared:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Starlite said:


> back to the original thread or the mods will shut it down peeps!
> 
> guide dogs should be allowed on the bus and taxis FULL STOP.
> 
> ...


I hope it doesnt get shut down this was running all last night i was posting all night as was many more no one got insulted and we all said our bit and more, so anyone that has come on to insult or cant help insulting then i think its best you leave it alone.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> That is just wht I said!! but no-one listens to me! reckon I am on everyones ignore list!
> lol


Ile be on a few then,never mind


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Takes VERY deep breath 



Horse and Hound said:


> This is what hacks me off. I lived in an Eastern, muslim ruled country and had to abide by their rules when over there. There was none of this equal rights for christians malarky over there.
> 
> The issue I have is that muslims, on the whole, are fantastic, peaceful people. You just get the minority of morons (as with anything I suppose) that managed to give all the others a bad reputation.


Agreed :thumbup:



owieprone said:


> You don't have to be FAT to be squashed on a plane seat. Even when i was thin i found them lacking in adequate space.. i avoid that problem now by not flying anywhere, my car seat's far roomier, comfier, safer etc etc.
> 
> on subject,
> BBC News - Plymouth bus driver 'did not force mother off'
> ...


Priceless, all this hoo ha and OMG the story may not be strictly accurate (point proven )



haeveymolly said:


> I also agree with the "brits abroad" and i dont agree with it and have in the past felt ashamed of them but they are there for maybe 2 weeks at the most they are not there to live or live "off" the country as many are here it does make it a tad different.





DoubleTrouble said:


> That is just wht I said!! but no-one listens to me! reckon I am on everyones ignore list!
> lol


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!

I was making a point about generlization and tarring everyone with the same brush NOT making a comparison !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :eek6:



haeveymolly said:


> We do need a certain ammount of immigration maybe so what i propose they do is only allow the ones in that can contribute to the country have enough money to support themselves while work comes available and a time limit should be set on this. Point systems like many other countries.


Is this not what is being proposed as part of the tightening up :confused1:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Hey!! Can anyone else remember!! Other then Janice that is!!
> 
> Love Thy neighbour'
> 
> ...


Loved em they would get shot nowadays, but then tell me who was offended then? no one. Golliwogs i loved mine, baa baa black sheep a lovely nursery rhyme, who was offended by black boards? no one, its pathetic.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> nope I aint a granny  :lol: :scared:


You mean you were too tight to buy a television...


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

poohdog said:


> You mean you were too tight to buy a television...


haha  nah I mean I aint as old as you lot  :lol:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Takes VERY deep breath
> 
> Agreed :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Dont know but it should be, the only problem is what do we do with the ones that are not working, do they cut their money if they refuse work like they are proposing to do with the english, ime all for it but it has to happen across the board, maybe this would be the first step to equality that the immigrants seem to want but will they want it then.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Dont know but it should be, the only problem is what do we do with the ones that are not working, do they cut their money if they refuse work like they are proposing to do with the english, ime all for it but it has to happen across the board, maybe this would be the first step to equality that the immigrants seem to want but will they want it then.


The way i see it the rules should apply to all :confused1: I would expect a Tory led Government to take a harder line to be honest but you will see some of their policies watered down by the Lib Dem coalition however to me that should strike a good balance between what needs to be done whilst still being a compassionate nation who benefits from a significant number of our Immigrants


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> Loved em they would get shot nowadays, but then tell me who was offended then? no one. Golliwogs i loved mine, baa baa black sheep a lovely nursery rhyme, who was offended by black boards? no one, its pathetic.


There is a lovely little shop in the heatbeat country (actually where it is filmed - cannot remember the name of the place) selling gollywogs!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> There is a lovely little shop in the heatbeat country (actually where it is filmed - cannot remember the name of the place) selling gollywogs!


OMG shut it down immediately :lol:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> There is a lovely little shop in the heatbeat country (actually where it is filmed - cannot remember the name of the place) selling gollywogs!


Oh is there i love them, i got mine as a child by saving up the tokens on marmalade jars.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Right 
I have another question!
What happened to ENLAND!! and the ENGLISH
what happened to it??

why has it vanished off forms!
Im not UK;ish
I'm not Great British?

i'm english, just like the Welsh are Welsh and the Scots are Scottish!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> OMG shut it down immediately :lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol: very brave of them


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> Oh is there i love them, i got mine as a child by saving up the tokens on marmalade jars.


robertsons!

I got badges and some figures!
The figures made up a band!! they are worth a good few bob now!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> There is a lovely little shop in the heatbeat country (actually where it is filmed - cannot remember the name of the place) selling gollywogs!


Now theres a show I watch :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> Now theres a show I watch :thumbup:


I have some great pictures! wish I'd taken some of the gollywog shop now!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> robertsons!
> 
> I got badges and some figures!
> The figures made up a band!! they are worth a good few bob now!


:lol: ye my brother collected the band and i wanted the golliwog.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I have some great pictures! wish I'd taken some of the gollywog shop now!


very hard to find one here now the pc club banished em for a while there


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> very hard to find one here now the pc club banished em for a while there


Not in Aidensfield it ain't waterlily ( and remembered it's called Goathland)

So here!! just for you!! any anyone else who has never seen a gollywog!

golly, gollies, golly wogs, robertsons, heartbeat, aidensfield, goathland, golden shred, nostalgic - Gollys - Gifts 4 Heartbeat


----------



## WeimyLady (Jan 3, 2010)

Starlite said:


> well if you dont like the forum and people speaking their mind why dont you leave?
> 
> If you read the thread PROPERLY you will see there are perspectives from all sides.
> Its really hard being a racist when you have muslim friends who agree with you(!) and i too have worked in "customer service", i worked for a bank for 5 years as a general advisor, savings specialist, bonds assitant and mortgage enquiry consultant so i have a fairly good idea of the people who contact them.
> ...


Oh dear, talk about getting your knickers in a twist. :lol:

And I love how those people who are making such silly remarks often refer to "their Muslim friends", as if knowing someone that is Muslim suddenly makes what they are saying acceptable.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Not in Aidensfield it ain't waterlily ( and remembered it's called Goathland)
> 
> So here!! just for you!! any anyone else who has never seen a gollywog!
> 
> golly, gollies, golly wogs, robertsons, heartbeat, aidensfield, goathland, golden shred, nostalgic - Gollys - Gifts 4 Heartbeat


yeah I remember them as a kid sorta but never had one but they stopped selling em and its a brave person to sell one now :arf:


----------



## WeimyLady (Jan 3, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> Actually mate I dont even get the daily mail here, I am basing my personal and rightful opinion on the fact that my children's schools have cut out the nativity and easter plays so as not to offend muslims. My local theme park was sued because a muslim took offence to the fact her burqa was unsafe on the ride. The fact that they even have the audacity to call people who are pissed off at these and many many other things that they get offended about racist. Do you think they give a toss about you or any other bleeding heart, I doubt it I think they are quite smug about the fact they get there way hence the influx to western countrys which offend them so much.


Does not having a Nativity/Easter play or a woman suing a theme park really effect your life? it doesn't.

Seriously, some people are so caught up in their silly agendas that they focus on the most insignifcant of things. Look at the big picture and get on with your own life without worrying about Muslims, 99% of whom are (believe or or not!) not out to get you.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

WeimyLady said:


> Oh dear, talk about getting your knickers in a twist. :lol:
> 
> And I love how those people who are making such silly remarks often refer to "their Muslim friends", as if knowing someone that is Muslim suddenly makes what they are saying acceptable.


its acceptable to say because its peoples opinions, muslim friends or not.  you disagree thats your right. But dont call other peoples views silly thats just arrogance.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> yeah I remember them as a kid sorta but never had one but they stopped selling em and its a brave person to sell one now :arf:


Good on em tho, theres nothing wrong with it as far as i can see, they sell white bears/dolls. schools have white boards now, so why arnt we offended.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

WeimyLady said:


> Oh dear, talk about getting your knickers in a twist. :lol:
> 
> And I love how those people who are making such silly remarks often refer to "their Muslim friends", as if knowing someone that is Muslim suddenly makes what they are saying acceptable.


Umm! Exactly what qualifies as 'such a silly remark'
Would it be someone elses opinion I wonder?
An opinion which happens to differ from your own!

Remember, this is a public forum, everyone is entitled to their views, you just as much as anyone else! but it's scrapping the bottom of the barrel to suggest other peoples remarks are 'silly' merely becasue they differ from your own!
Worth remembering, prior to conducting your next sermon!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> Good on em tho, theres nothing wrong with it as far as i can see, they sell white bears/dolls. schools have white boards now, so why arnt we offended.


Hey! I am gonna contact my MP


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Umm! Exactly what qualifies as 'such a silly remark'
> Would it be someone elses opinion I wonder?
> An opinion which happens to differ from your own!
> 
> ...


Maybe Weimylady was just expressing her opinion too  Like you said we are all entitled to them and all have been allowed to express them fully on this thread, would be a shame to stop now :001_cool:.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

WeimyLady said:


> Does not having a Nativity/Easter play or a woman suing a theme park really effect your life? it doesn't.
> 
> Seriously, some people are so caught up in their silly agendas that they focus on the most insignifcant of things. Look at the big picture and get on with your own life without worrying about Muslims, 99% of whom are (believe or or not!) not out to get you.


yeah it does actually because its a tradition my kids wont experience in there school. And as for the theme park, now one has successfully sued the doors are opened aint they for more. And I am getting on with my life mate and part of that is freedom to speak my mind whether it "offends" you or not


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> Maybe Weimylady was just expressing her opinion too  Like you said we are all entitled to them and all have been allowed to express them fully on this thread, would be a shame to stop now :001_cool:.


Erro Rainybowbow Washing finished


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> Good on em tho, theres nothing wrong with it as far as i can see, they sell white bears/dolls. schools have white boards now, so why arnt we offended.


Because in general our people were not kept as slaves and beaten killed and raped for being black. Its very easy as a white person to say oh that was a long time ago this is now but it still hurts I know FACT that my OH doesnt like the word gollywog - now I can accept that some people who had them did so because they loved the toy and not for any other reason but there were and are people out there who DID call black people gollywogs in a derogatory manner and still do! It just takes a bit of sensitivity on both sides really.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

WeimyLady said:


> Does not having a Nativity/Easter play or a woman suing a theme park really effect your life? it doesn't.
> 
> Seriously, some people are so caught up in their silly agendas that they focus on the most insignifcant of things. Look at the big picture and get on with your own life without worrying about Muslims, 99% of whom are (believe or or not!) not out to get you.


It doesnt effect majority of lives as such but come on where is it fair that we have abide by laws and rules of theme parks for our safety and just because they are" laws" we cant walk into certain places covered up, not that ide want to but really thats not the point. To english people with young children not to have a nativity/easter play does effect their life.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Erro Rainybowbow Washing finished


I really am too hot for all this, i need hosing off not a spin on the washer, do you think that constitutes an emergancy, i could call the firebrigade out then


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Because in general our people were not kept as slaves and beaten killed and raped for being black. Its very easy as a white person to say oh that was a long time ago this is now but it still hurts I know FACT that my OH doesnt like the word gollywog - now I can accept that some people who had them did so because they loved the toy and not for any other reason but there were and are people out there who DID call black people gollywogs in a derogatory manner and still do! It just takes a bit of sensitivity on both sides really.


My grandchildren love their gollywogs suzy! Their dad brought them for them! The word he hates, rightly so is the one that begins with N.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> My grandchildren love their gollywogs suzy! Their dad brought them for them! The word he hates, rightly so is the one that begins with N.


Well thats great DT for you and your son in law  but I know my OH had some pretty bad times at school being called GollyWog and I guess it has stuck with him ;( its all down to individual experiences and what one black person doesnt find offensive does not mean that the next black person doesnt.

Yes the N word is one I dislike too


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> Maybe Weimylady was just expressing her opinion too  Like you said we are all entitled to them and all have been allowed to express them fully on this thread, would be a shame to stop now :001_cool:.


I ain't said no ones remarks were silly Rainybow!! least not whilst I were sober!! What is silly to one person is not necessisarily silly to another! 
We can't all be the same can we now! Otherwise there would not be enough wine to go around!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Right off home now - been a good debate today though:thumbup:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Because in general our people were not kept as slaves and beaten killed and raped for being black. Its very easy as a white person to say oh that was a long time ago this is now but it still hurts I know FACT that my OH doesnt like the word gollywog - now I can accept that some people who had them did so because they loved the toy and not for any other reason but there were and are people out there who DID call black people gollywogs in a derogatory manner and still do! It just takes a bit of sensitivity on both sides really.


Dont want to change the emphasis of this thread but our children now in schools learn german as part of the ciriculum have you ever heard of english parents boycotting this because many english men was kept as slaves beaten and killed by the germans. That was a long time ago and i would like to bet there are many families where that still hurts.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Right off home now - been a good debate today though:thumbup:


see ya noodle  going to clean my puss are ya  :lol: :lol: left some tacos up in the den for ya :lol:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> It doesnt effect majority of lives as such but come on where is it fair that we have abide by laws and rules of theme parks for our safety and just because they are" laws" we cant walk into certain places covered up, not that ide want to but really thats not the point. To english people with young children not to have a nativity/easter play does effect their life.


But where does that come from ?? It's not a blanket rule because i have never heard it where i live so it must just be poor judgement on the part of the Head or Local Authorities and should be challenged :confused1:

Like i said my kids celebrate their own religion and religious festivals and make flags on St georges Day without all this hooha and offense causing. I wonder why its different elsewhere :confused1:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> But where does that come from ?? It's not a blanket rule because i have never heard it where i live so it must just be poor judgement on the part of the Head or Local Authorities and should be challenged :confused1:
> 
> Like i said my kids celebrate their own religion and religious festivals and make flags on St georges Day without all this hooha and offense causing. I wonder why its different elsewhere :confused1:


No its not and our schools still celebrate easter and xmas with plays but i do know in some schools where there are alot of muslim children it is the case.


----------



## WeimyLady (Jan 3, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> yeah it does actually because its a tradition my kids wont experience in there school. And as for the theme park, now one has successfully sued the doors are opened aint they for more. And I am getting on with my life mate and part of that is freedom to speak my mind whether it "offends" you or not


Oh please. You think children are really going to turn around in 10 years and say to their parents, "Wow, I can't believe I didn't get a chance to be in a Nativity play...how devestating for me as a person", when there are other school productions being run, drama clubs to join, etc. No, they won't.

I assume you are a religious person given the importance you place on the Nativity/Easter, so I'm sure your children won't miss out on the teachings of those when you attend church.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Right off home now - been a good debate today though:thumbup:


Bye Suzy! thanks for a balanced debate!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

WeimyLady said:


> Oh please. You think children are really going to turn around in 10 years and say to their parents, "Wow, I can't believe I didn't get a chance to be in a Nativity play...how devestating for me as a person", when there are other school productions being run, drama clubs to join, etc. No, they won't.
> 
> I assume you are a religious person given the importance you place on the Nativity/Easter, so I'm sure your children won't miss out on the teachings of those when you attend church.


Dont assume things about peeps you dont know  And Why the hell shouldnt they be a part of them who cares if they do or dont say that in ten years , the fact is it was part of our culture and an example that you are droning on about.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

WeimyLady said:


> Oh please. You think children are really going to turn around in 10 years and say to their parents, "Wow, I can't believe I didn't get a chance to be in a Nativity play...how devestating for me as a person", when there are other school productions being run, drama clubs to join, etc. No, they won't.
> 
> I assume you are a religious person given the importance you place on the Nativity/Easter, so I'm sure your children won't miss out on the teachings of those when you attend church.


I have to disagree and i am in no way a religious person but i have fond memories of my children taking part in the nativity plays, its our tradition and why should we be denied that. Let me tell you as well that children love the chance to dress up, still get a buzz when they are picked to be mary and joseph, or the chance to have that faithfull t-towel on their head  Its all part of school life and school life as its been for years and years its a shame for it all to be passed by.


----------



## WeimyLady (Jan 3, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> Dont want to change the emphasis of this thread but our children now in schools learn german as part of the ciriculum have you ever heard of english parents boycotting this because many english men was kept as slaves beaten and killed by the germans. That was a long time ago and* i would like to bet there are many families where that still hurts.*


I'm Jewish on my fathers side but not naive enough to assume that the entire population of Germany was responsible for what the Nazi extremists did. Anyone that begrudges teaching the German language in schools because of what happened back then, prehaps needs to read the history books and educate themselves on the subject.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

> Dont want to change the emphasis of this thread but our children now in schools learn german as part of the ciriculum have you ever heard of english parents boycotting this because many english men was kept as slaves beaten and killed by the germans. That was a long time ago and i would like to bet there are many families where that still hurts.


The issue is that world history for black people may not only still hurt- it still has real life consequences because of the sheer time-scale of it all. We are talking about _centuries_ of oppression here- enslavement, lynching and the uttermost depths of cruelty- the hangover of which is absolutely huge. Incomparable to something episodic like a War, as horrific as it was. So it's just too different. When you hear statistics of black socio-economic deprivation you don't really need to look far to see why this might be.

And it still goes on of course... My friend was on a rugby tour of SA a few years ago and when he was coming home one night there was a man dying only yards from the place he was staying. He ran inside and said they needed to call an ambulance immediately, there was a man dying outside and the host family said, "Why? Are you joking? It's only a black man..."


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

WeimyLady said:


> I'm Jewish on my fathers side but not naive enough to assume that the entire population of Germany was responsible for what the Nazi extremists did. Anyone that begrudges teaching the German language in schools because of what happened back then, prehaps needs to read the history books and educate themselves on the subject.


Yes i brought this up because of a previous post implying that the blacks were the only ones that have had anything happen to them so. . . . . no golliwogs, it just seems its all about them, when lets face it england have had their fair share in times i wouldnt have wanted to live for 1 day in.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I've only just caught up with this again, been going longer than I expected. 

On the subject of gollywogs! Not a gollywog but the idea is there and I find these sketches hilarious. I actually find that people I know from other "minorities" find these sort of things just as funny as "us" but we're too scared to admit when we like them in case of upsetting people or being viewed as racist.

YouTube - Little Britain Minstrels

Its not just on colour I love a lot of what these guys do, they aren't scared of upsetting people.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

I have not read the whole thread but heres my take on it.
I have a Muslim step father..well sort of they are not married. He doesnt live anywhere near my mum and only comes to visit once every 3 months. 
They have been together 9 years.
She isnt allowed to meet his family or come into his house (which he is paying for his mother, father, 3 sisters and 2 aunt to live in when none of them work). She isnt even allowed his home phone number..

Anyway, when he is around I am not allowed to bring my dogs over or even talk about them. It was only last month me and him got into a argument about dogs being "dirty" and I ended up leaving without seeing my little brothers. 

There is no reason at all for them to act the way they do (some of them I have met a couple of decent Muslims) When I walk down the street they scream at hte dogs and run out into the road when my dogs are no-where near them.

I think if they decide to live or are born in this country they should at least try to adapt after all we accept their religion and in my small area alone there are 5 mosques. And in my town there are so many I have lost count.
We dont scream and run from them when they come out in their full out fits or get upset when they tell us not to eat bacon. 

I dont see why we and them cant adapt to eachother...
I am far from racist but after the way my mother has been used and how some of them act it upsets me.
However I have some great Muslim friends.

I dont think a blind man should be left stuck because of something so stupid...


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

jenniferx said:


> The issue is that world history for black people may not only still hurt- it still has real life consequences because of the sheer time-scale of it all. We are talking about _centuries_ of oppression here- enslavement, lynching and the uttermost depths of cruelty- the hangover of which is absolutely huge. Incomparable to something episodic like a War, as horrific as it was. So it's just too different. When you hear statistics of black socio-economic deprivation you don't really need to look far to see why this might be.
> 
> And it still goes on of course... My friend was on a rugby tour of SA a few years ago and when he was coming home one night there was a man dying only yards from the place he was staying. He ran inside and said they needed to call an ambulance immediately, there was a man dying outside and the host family said, "Why? Are you joking? It's only a black man..."


well thats terrible  my son is aborigine and has had a lot of racist taunts. And its been from both the whites and the blacks. But he is strong and he sees himself as a person not a colour regardless of how he is treated, he has been hurt of course which makes me angry. But he knows he is the better person.


----------



## WeimyLady (Jan 3, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> I have to disagree ime in no way a religious person but i have fond memories of my children taking part in the nativity plays, ts our tradition and why should we be denied that. Let me tell you as well that children love the chance to dress up, still get a buzz when they are picked to be mary and joseph, or the chance to have that faithfull t-towel on their head  Its all part of school life and school life as its been for years and years its a shame for it all to be passed by.


Schools run other productions though, so children are hardly being denied the chance to dress up and have fun. Don't tell me that children cry themselves to sleep at night because their school production is not a Navitity play. :lol:

If in the highly unlikely event a child is so desperate to be in a Nativity play, they can do that through the church (Sunday schools).


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

jenniferx said:


> The issue is that world history for black people may not only still hurt- it still has real life consequences because of the sheer time-scale of it all. We are talking about _centuries_ of oppression here- enslavement, lynching and the uttermost depths of cruelty- the hangover of which is absolutely huge. Incomparable to something episodic like a War, as horrific as it was. So it's just too different. When you hear statistics of black socio-economic deprivation you don't really need to look far to see why this might be.
> 
> And it still goes on of course... My friend was on a rugby tour of SA a few years ago and when he was coming home one night there was a man dying only yards from the place he was staying. He ran inside and said they needed to call an ambulance immediately, there was a man dying outside and the host family said, "Why? Are you joking? It's only a black man..."


I for one finds this barbaric and totally unesessary, but lets face it owning a golliwog or saying anything which could remotely be misconstrued doesnt mean we condone what has or what is happening sadly we cant live all our lives differently or on a knifes edge because this is happening


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I have not read all the posts so if it's already been said I'm sorry.


The problem is that we gave to many of them British Passports and now we are suffering for it. I dread for the future of this country, I'm glad I'm nearer the end of my life rather than been at the start of it.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

WeimyLady said:


> Schools run other productions though, so children are hardly being denied the chance to dress up and have fun. Don't tell me that children cry themselves to sleep at night because their school production is not a Navitity play. :lol:
> 
> If in the highly unlikely event a child is so desperate to be in a Nativity play, they can do that through the church (Sunday schools).


I didnt say that it effected children that bad, but why shouldnt it still happen, they are/would be missing out and can you tell me. . . . for what?


----------



## WeimyLady (Jan 3, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> I have not read all the posts so if it's already been said I'm sorry.
> 
> The problem is that we gave to many of them British Passports and now we are suffering for it. I dread for the future of this country, I'm glad I'm nearer the end of my life rather than been at the start of it.


Bit if of a bold statement to make.

I'm curious as to how is it that Muslims have a negative significant effect on your life on a day-to-day basis?


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

> I for one finds this barbaric and totally unesessary, but lets face it owning a golliwog or saying anything which could remotely be misconstrued doesnt mean we condone what has or what is happening sadly we cant live all our lives differently or on a knifes edge because this is happening


Oh I know that, I was just trying to offer an explanation as to why black history is different to other tragic historical pasts and why sensitivities are subsequently sometimes felt more keenly.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> I have not read all the posts so if it's already been said I'm sorry.
> 
> The problem is that we gave to many of them British Passports and now we are suffering for it. I dread for the future of this country, I'm glad I'm nearer the end of my life rather than been at the start of it.


Told you afore! if ya can't swim learn now! if you have any spare dosh sell the car and buy a boat!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

WeimyLady said:


> Bit if of a bold statement to make.
> 
> I'm curious as to how is it that Muslims have a negative significant effect on your life on a day-to-day basis?


This really is what i would like to know from people, not just the anecdotal stuff churned out by certain sections of the media and people in local pubs, genuine instances of how a Muslim person has directly impacted your life in a negative way meaning you were inhibited from doing something you really wanted to do


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> I didnt say that it effected children that bad, but why shouldnt it still happen, they are/would be missing out and can you tell me. . . . for what?


I know when my baby (not even born yet and have plans) starts school I would want him/her to have the chance to be in the school nativity plays even if they're only the donkeys' bum. I hope they'll still get the chance by that time, I know I'll be asking schools whether they still do it when I'm looking at which one to send baby to.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

WeimyLady said:


> Bit if of a bold statement to make.
> 
> I'm curious as to how is it that Muslims have a negative significant effect on your life on a day-to-day basis?


It could well do have a great significant effect and ask people that have been on the recieving end of many a muslim, they are not all the same but tbh do we really know who the extremists are, i have to admit i feel rather uncomfortable around places that have a large ammount of them around.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

WeimyLady said:


> Oh dear, talk about getting your knickers in a twist. :lol:
> 
> And I love how those people who are making such silly remarks often refer to "their Muslim friends", as if knowing someone that is Muslim suddenly makes what they are saying acceptable.


read my post properly, i said muslim friends that agree with me 

moving on, ive still got a wee golliwog metal money bank my gran had since WW2, luv the wee thing


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Erm! how did we get around to specific colour?
I thought this thread were about a bus driver who refused a dog - a guide one at that - onto the bus he was driving due to HIS beliefs!


Well I believe the same now as I did when this thread started! You are welcome here! but your traditions and your beliefs are not! In other words if you can't fit in and live amongst us as we do without expecting specail privlages then maybe you should consider is ENGLAND really the country for you!


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Hmmm just read a few posts, not all. WL thats awful!!! The thing with race as I see it is that black, chinese, australians, hawiaans etc they all appreciate who WE are and dont ever try to change things. Muslims on the other hand are trying to change us to what they want. I hate that and see that racist to us. If you dont like us and our ways you dont have to be here, but DONT try to change us and be rude to us cause we dont fit you!! They have to respect our rules and laws, and if someone wants a dog on the bus cause they ar taking them sonewhere, be it a family pet or guide dog, they are allowed on. Tough. Especially guide dogs! They are needed!! Its also discrimination and therefore they can be done for it!


----------



## WeimyLady (Jan 3, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> I didnt say that it effected children that bad, but why shouldnt it still happen, they are/would be missing out and can you tell me. . . . for what?


A child can't miss out on something it never had. Also, if it really bothers the parent or child that much, they do not HAVE to miss out on anything...anyone religious will already be immersed in the Church surrounded by those with the same beliefs.

I think you will find that in this day and age plenty of people do not follow religion and therefore do not care one iota about whether their childs school production is a Nativity play or not. 'Traditions' move forward with the time for many people.


----------



## WeimyLady (Jan 3, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> It could well do have a great significant effect and ask people that have been on the recieving end of many a muslim, they are not all the same but tbh do we really know who the extremists are, i have to admit *i feel rather uncomfortable around places that have a large ammount of them around.*


So really, you have not been personally affected by anyone Muslim. You are basing your perceptions on what you read, which is quite sad.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> It doesnt effect majority of lives as such but come on where is it fair that we have abide by laws and rules of theme parks for our safety and just because they are" laws" we cant walk into certain places covered up, not that ide want to but really thats not the point. To english people with young children not to have a nativity/easter play does effect their life.


agreed, i played one of the 3 Wise Men with a teatowel on my head (i brought myrrh despite being a girl lol!) and i absolutely loved it 

its a family occasion and i went to see both my nephews in theirs, was so proud! :001_wub:

for kids Easter etc is more about fun and singing - ooh and Easter Bonnet parades!  ahh to be a child again. . .


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> It could well do have a great significant effect and ask people that have been on the recieving end of many a muslim, they are not all the same but tbh do we really know who the extremists are, i have to admit i feel rather uncomfortable around places that have a large ammount of them around.


Its not the fault of the greater muslim community that you feel uncomfortable in ethnic areas of town. Its the fault of the extreme minority, just cos there are some bad eggs you cant assume the lot are - the chances are, none are. In the same way they shouldnt feel scared of walking through "white" majority areas cos "you dont know who the extremists are" (ie assuming we are all racist nutjobs)

So who has had an ACTUAL real life bad experiance with an individual over their religion? Iv had more stick and judgement from christians personally.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

HarryHamster2 said:


> ....Muslims on the other hand are trying to change us to what they want. ......


...False. A small group of people, who happen to be muslim. Not muslims as a collective.

I was trying so hard to step out but i do wish people would remember this is about an individual bus driver, not a whole section of society.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I know when my baby (not even born yet and have plans) starts school I would want him/her to have the chance to be in the school nativity plays even if they're only the donkeys' bum. I hope they'll still get the chance by that time, I know I'll be asking schools whether they still do it when I'm looking at which one to send baby to.


And good for you, as a parent they are very special occasions my children are 20 and 23 and i treasure the pictures and videos i have of them as babies and children and the nativity pics and videos are no less special. I would bet not many mums would say any different.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Savahl said:


> ...False. A small group of people, who happen to be muslim. Not muslims as a collective.


who happen to use there religion which is muslim :arf:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> who happen to use there religion which is muslim :arf:


the point i was making is that they are a small group of people and dont represent a whole religion. Regardless what reasons they have for segregating themselves from society. They happen to use the muslim faith as their reason, so what, it still doesnt mean its the whole section of society.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

WeimyLady said:


> Bit if of a bold statement to make.
> 
> I'm curious as to how is it that Muslims have a negative significant effect on your life on a day-to-day basis?


I can answer you that one! 
My daughter moved back to me in Nottinghamshire five years ago! She had been living in Luton and my Grandaughter had just started the local primary school which was if I recall correctly 55% Asian. My Daughter (who is far better educated than myself) had from a very early age read to the children, my grandaughter was able to read prior to attending school.

MY grandaughter made NO progress whatsoever at that school, when asked what she had done alday she said, Nothing or played with the sand. My daughter had several meetings with the school the My granddaughters teahcer eventually refusing to speak to her! She ended up lodging an official complaint! IT got nowhere! The class consisted of around 30 children with the required amount of teaching assistance, all there time was spent with the ethnic MAJORITY children whose english was broken to say the least!

My grandaughter is now schooling near me, just taken her sats and acheived top results!

As I have said before it is very easy to have an opinion when you are not directly affected by it!

That is just a start!! do you really want me to go on!!


----------



## WeimyLady (Jan 3, 2010)

HarryHamster2 said:


> Hmmm just read a few posts, not all. WL thats awful!!! The thing with race as I see it is that black, chinese, australians, hawiaans etc they all appreciate who WE are and dont ever try to change things. *Muslims on the other hand are trying to change us to what they want. I hate that and see that racist to us*. If you dont like us and our ways you dont have to be here, but DONT try to change us and be rude to us cause we dont fit you!! They have to respect our rules and laws, and if someone wants a dog on the bus cause they ar taking them sonewhere, be it a family pet or guide dog, they are allowed on. Tough. Especially guide dogs! They are needed!! Its also discrimination and therefore they can be done for it!


Oh, please. Again, you are spewing this ignorance based on a couple of articles you have read in the Daily Mail. Don't you think that generalizing the entire population of Muslims in this country as "trying to change us" as a tad extreme? the vast majority of Muslims are peace loving individuals that are just going about their daily lives. These people are not out to get you believe it or not.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

WeimyLady said:


> So really, you have not been personally affected by anyone Muslim. You are basing your perceptions on what you read, which is quite sad.


I lived 71/2 months wondering everyday if someone extremely close to me would ever come home, but our brave soldiers is another matter.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> I lived 71/2 months wondering everyday if someone extremely close to me would ever come home, but our brave soldiers is another matter.


omg yes  I wont start on that one


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

WeimyLady said:


> So really, you have not been personally affected by anyone Muslim. You are basing your perceptions on what you read, which is quite sad.


i take it you have never been racially abused??

I refused to give a young muslim man my phone number in my local shop. I know he was muslim as his grandparents had run the shop for 40 years till they retired and gave it to him, g-parents were awesome people 

anyway, when i refused he told me i was a "white bitch" and to get the f**k out of his shop as white girls were only good for f**king
i left the shop in tears and have never been back.

Another local shop the man who ran it (the first guys uncle i later found out) had been offering little girls sweets in the back and abusing them. The guy fled to Pakistan and our community was gutted.

The day after the 9/11 attacks a shop in PARKHEAD GLASGOW put posters up all over their shop windows with the following

_"Praise be to Allah, we support Bin Laden"
"Death to those who oppose Islam"_

so yes i have been directly affected.

As for nativities in schools their are nondenominational schools people can send their kids to if they dont want their kids to participate, or like my parents they can send their kids to a catholic school


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Savahl said:


> Its not the fault of the greater muslim community that you feel uncomfortable in ethnic areas of town. Its the fault of the extreme minority, just cos there are some bad eggs you cant assume the lot are - the chances are, none are. In the same way they shouldnt feel scared of walking through "white" majority areas cos "you dont know who the extremists are" (ie assuming we are all racist nutjobs)
> 
> So who has had an ACTUAL real life bad experiance with an individual over their religion? Iv had more stick and judgement from christians personally.


I actually said in my post that it wasnt all muslims, doesnt make you feel any the safer did the victims of the suicide bombers know who they were i just cant feel safe,and before anyone says do we feel safe whichever the race.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Noone has ever tried to convert me to Islam. But I've had Jahovah's Witnesses at my door a lot.

*There is nothing on this earth more terrifying than a person who believes, without a shadow of a doubt, that they are Right.*

That goes for ALL people, no matter what they believe.

One sillly bus driver using his religion as an excuse for his own personal weirdness does not a Muslim revolution make. The media are winding everybody up constantly in order to sell papers and the products they are paid to advertise. Fear fuels the economy. To be honest I wouldn't be suprised if the story had been fabricated around a completely innocent incident, but that's conjecture isn't it?

I thought the foxes were taking over the country anyway?? :lol:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Erm! how did we get around to specific colour?
> I thought this thread were about a bus driver who refused a dog - a guide one at that - onto the bus he was driving due to HIS beliefs!
> 
> Well I believe the same now as I did when this thread started! You are welcome here! but your traditions and your beliefs are not! In other words if you can't fit in and live amongst us as we do without expecting specail privlages then maybe you should consider is ENGLAND really the country for you!


They have every right to their traditions and beliefs as our people have throughout the world in the past...it's when they try and impose these traditions and beliefs on others that the trouble starts.The Catholics being a prime example as they settled the Americas.

Over the years the Chinese,Jews and Sikhs here have celebrated their religions,high days and holidays without trying to influence others with different beliefs and ways.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Werehorse said:


> Noone has ever tried to convert me to Islam. But I've had Jahovah's Witnesses at my door a lot.
> 
> *There is nothing on this earth more terrifying than a person who believes, without a shadow of a doubt, that they are Right.*
> 
> ...


Religion has a lot to answer for, J.W dont get me started on them


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> Religion has a lot to answer for, J.W dont get me started on them


I'd argue that *people* have a lot to answer for.


----------



## WeimyLady (Jan 3, 2010)

Starlite said:


> i take it you have never been racially abused??
> 
> I refused to give a young muslim man my phone number in my local shop. I know he was muslim as his grandparents had run the shop for 40 years till they retired and gave it to him, g-parents were awesome people
> 
> ...


You are not seriously playing the "I'm white and have been racially abused" card, are you? wow. Just wow.

And as for a Muslim man abusing children...what about the thousands of white men/women who do the same every day, or does that not count because they are not Muslim?


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

FAO Weimylady

this devasted Glasgow too. Kriss was found on the Clyde Walkway 10 mins from my house

BBC NEWS | Scotland | Man guilty of Kriss race murder

people HAVE been affected


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Werehorse said:


> I'd argue that *people* have a lot to answer for.


Definetly, but were on the subject of certain religions and cultures thats why i didnt say that.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

WeimyLady said:


> You are not seriously playing the "I'm white and have been racially abused" card, are you? wow. Just wow.
> 
> And as for a Muslim man abusing children...what about the thousands of white men/women who do the same every day, or does that not count because they are not Muslim?


you asked if anyone had been directly affected. This devasted my community.

Are you alleging white people cannot be racially abused, seriously??


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

WeimyLady said:


> You are not seriously playing the "I'm white and have been racially abused" card, are you? wow. Just wow.
> 
> And as for a Muslim man abusing children...what about the thousands of white men/women who do the same every day, or does that not count because they are not Muslim?


I agree to a point but the difference with muslims is that its in their religion not to respect women, J witnesses really get me going but all religions have their own beliefs and we have to accpept that but the muslim religion cannot be argued that its not extreme.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> Definetly, but were on the subject of certain religions and cultures thats why i didnt say that.


But the problems are due to PEOPLE not religion. Religion is just an excuse they use.

People can be ignorant - muslims can be, Christians can be, black people, white people.....EVERYONE can be ignorant.
But different people use different excuses. Some use religion. Some use up bringing. Some use computer games or films corrupting them!

Once again im stepping out of this thread. Its ridiculous.

The bus driver who was the topic, was an idiot. An idiot who used religion as an excuse. But just an individual Idiot.


----------



## WeimyLady (Jan 3, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> I actually said in my post that it wasnt all muslims, doesnt make you feel any the safer did the victims of the suicide bombers know who they were i just cant feel safe,and before anyone says do we feel safe whichever the race.


Did the victims of the mad gunman in Cumbria a couple of weeks ago 'know' they were going to be shot dead by a nutcase? no! there are extremists everywhere, and believe it or not they are not all Muslim...


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Savahl said:


> But the problems are due to PEOPLE not religion. Religion is just an excuse they use.
> 
> People can be ignorant - muslims can be, Christians can be, black people, white people.....EVERYONE can be ignorant.
> But different people use different excuses. Some use religion. Some use up bringing. Some use computer games or films corrupting them!
> ...


I dont think muslims use their religion as an excuse they are very proud of the fact that their religion states what they do has to be done, ime now talking about the exremists, brain washed from birth.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

WeimyLady said:


> Does not having a Nativity/Easter play or a woman suing a theme park really effect your life? it doesn't.
> 
> Seriously, some people are so caught up in their silly agendas that they focus on the most insignifcant of things. Look at the big picture and get on with your own life without worrying about Muslims, 99% of whom are (believe or or not!) not out to get you.


*With respect i think its you that needs to look at the bigger picture.Perhaps a nativity/easter play isn't important but the princible of having it taken away is.If you look at the bigger picture what else do we say can be taken away from us or our children?Putting a stop to this that and the other IS having a effect on people.Ask yourself this,why is it we didn't have all this unrest years ago,but we have always had a multicultural society.*


----------



## WeimyLady (Jan 3, 2010)

Starlite said:


> you asked if anyone had been directly affected. This devasted my community.
> 
> Are you alleging white people cannot be racially abused, seriously??


Abuse happens all the time, everywhere. It devestates communities regardless of the race of the abuser. Or is the abuse somehow worse because the abuser is a Muslim?

Can white people be racially abused on anywhere near the same scale as what black people and other ethnic minorities have been through/do go through? give me a break. :lol:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I would say more wars and cruelty are done in the name of religion than any other reason. Just look back at history.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> I dont think muslims use their religion as an excuse they are very proud of the fact that their religion states what they do has to be done, ime now talking about the exremists, brain washed from birth.





haeveymolly said:


> Definetly, but were on the subject of certain religions and cultures thats why i didnt say that.





haeveymolly said:


> I agree to a point but the difference with muslims is that its in their religion not to respect women, J witnesses really get me going but all religions have their own beliefs and we have to accpept that but the muslim religion cannot be argued that its not extreme.


Your statements aren't about extremists but muslims as a whole.Or am I reading it all wrong?


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

WeimyLady said:


> Did the victims of the mad gunman in Cumbria a couple of weeks ago 'know' they were going to be shot dead by a nutcase? no! there are extremists everywhere, and believe it or not they are not all Muslim...


Ive actually touched on the fact that all walks of life can cause devastation, cant be trusted, dont get me wrong i can see that its just not muslims but this was started about a muslim so muslims are going to be discussed, if you care to make a thread about the wrong doings of british folk, go ahead ime sure emotions/opinions would run just as high.


----------



## WeimyLady (Jan 3, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *With respect i think its you that needs to look at the bigger picture.Perhaps a nativity/easter play isn't important but the princible of having it taken away is.If you look at the bigger picture what else do we say can be taken away from us or our children?Putting a stop to this that and the other IS having a effect on people.Ask yourself this,why is it we didn't have all this unrest years ago,but we have always had a multicultural society.*


The Nativity play HASN'T BEEN TAKEN AWAY. If a parent or child feels so strongly about being in a Nativity play, they can do so through their church where others belonging to their religion will appreciate it.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

WeimyLady said:


> Abuse happens all the time, everywhere. It devestates communities regardless of the race of the abuser. Or is the abuse somehow worse because the abuser is a Muslim?
> 
> Can white people be racially abused on anywhere near the same scale as what black people and other ethnic minorities have been through/do go through? give me a break. :lol:


what do you call Kriss Donalds murder then, do you think what he suffered is not important as a black or asian person?
Do you know he cried in the back of the car that he was only a kid and wet himself as they drove him around for hours and hours?

OR is it because he was white and not a minority you think his death means less??


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

WeimyLady said:


> Oh, please. Again, you are spewing this ignorance based on a couple of articles you have read in the Daily Mail.


That is the second time in as many pages you have bellitled people their views!

Do you want us all to move elsewhere and leave this thread free for you to preach your sermons!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

WeimyLady said:


> The Nativity play HASN'T BEEN TAKEN AWAY. If a parent or child feels so strongly about being in a Nativity play, they can do so through their church where others belonging to their religion will appreciate it.


*My point was,they are part of our culture and should be respected and continued in schools as they have done for years.*


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

WeimyLady said:


> give me a break. :lol:


wish I could


----------



## WeimyLady (Jan 3, 2010)

Starlite said:


> what do you call Kriss Donalds murder then, do you think what he suffered is not important as a black or asian person?
> Do you know he cried in the back of the car that he was only a kid and wet himself as they drove him around for hours and hours?
> 
> OR is it because he was white and not a minority you think his death means less??


Please research black history, because if you think you can even begin to compare racially motivated murder/abuse on black people to those of white people...well, I'm afraid that smacks of extreme ignorance.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

WeimyLady said:


> Please research black history, because if you think you can even begin to compare racially motivated murder/abuse on black people to those of white people...well, I'm afraid that smacks of extreme ignorance.


True! I read al the books in that series! Bit on the rauchy side they were too! Roots did they call it!!


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

WeimyLady said:


> Please research black history, because if you think you can even begin to compare racially motivated murder/abuse on black people to those of white people...well, I'm afraid that smacks of extreme ignorance.


you are dodging the question yet again

first, these were asian men, not black men

Do you think this little boys murder means less than someone who is a minorty?


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> True! I read al the books in that series! Bit on the rauchy side they were too! Roots did they call it!!


Trust you DT :lol:

Im phoning the PC police on ya! :scared:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Starlite said:


> you are dodging the question yet again
> 
> first, these were asian men, not black men
> 
> Do you think this little boys murder means less than someone who is a minorty?


The murder of anyone is devestating to any society. Whether the man is black, white, muslim, whatever.
One racially motivated murder doesnt equate to a whole section of society. I know an asian man who was very badly beaten up by a white man in a racial attack. Not all white men are violently racist. Same thing.

So, how is this relevant to a bus driver not allowing a guide dog on a bus? Lost on me.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Savahl said:


> The murder of anyone is devestating to any society. Whether the man is black, white, muslim, whatever.
> One racially motivated murder doesnt equate to a whole section of society. I know an asian man who was very badly beaten up by a white man in a racial attack. Not all white men are violently racist. Same thing.


i completely agree hun, but i wanted to know what weimyladys next sermon on it would be.
im getting the feeling white people and their beliefs dont mean much in her world

She asked for instances where people have actually been affected and it went from there, my bad on my part

the law is the law, like ive said before, dont take it into your own hands but go through the right channels and actually change something if you dont agree


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Starlite said:


> Trust you DT :lol:
> 
> Im phoning the PC police on ya! :scared:


T'is true!

T'ws about a slave called Kunta something!! real rauchy they were!


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

YouTube - Ebony and Ivory - Paul McCartney and Stevie Wonder Just thought it might HELP


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

WeimyLady said:


> Please research black history, because if you think you can even begin to compare racially motivated murder/abuse on black people to those of white people...well, I'm afraid that smacks of extreme ignorance.


Erm! excuse me! but can I remind you! this thread is about a bus driver, an asian one, who refused entry to a guide dog! If you want to educate us as to the persecution of the Nergo's them perhaps you should start another thread!

But give it a clear title!! and i'll avoid it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

I really am glad we have papers like the daily mail to give us unbiased, educated perspective on the news 

http://oblivion-graphics.com/fark2/Daily-Mail-bg.jpg


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Savahl said:


> I really am glad we have papers like the daily mail to give us unbiased, educated perspective on the news
> 
> http://oblivion-graphics.com/fark2/Daily-Mail-bg.jpg


The behaviour of Muslim protestors with their threatening placards was in ALL the papers,not just the Mail.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Savahl said:


> ...
> I was trying so hard to step out but i do wish people would remember this is about an individual bus driver, not a whole section of society.


Totally agree. And drivers who do this are being prosecuted under the Disability Discrimination Act - I notice in true Daily Wail fashion this little snippet was put right at the bottom of the article, where it could easily have been missed.

Quote: _In 2006, Muslim minicab driver Abdul Rasheed Majekodumni was fined £200 and ordered to pay £1,200 costs by magistrates in Marylebone, central London, after being prosecuted for failing to comply with the Disability Discrimination Act when he refused to take a blind passenger because her guide dog was 'unclean'._

As many have already remarked, it's the media who are trying to stir things - the rights of disabled people are not actually being shunted to one side in favour of someone's religious beliefs.

I've not posted on this thread up to now because it's a bit too close to home. My OH was born in Germany (English father and German mother) and did not come to live in the UK until he was 6. (He's 57 now). He thinks of himself as totally British - he was brought up in this country, educated in this country, worked all his life in this country, paid taxes and NI all his life to this country. The point I want to make is that most of the people some of you are decrying on here either because of their religion or nationality - be it Muslims, Jamaicans, Poles or Germans - probably all feel the same way. The ones who do not are in a minority.

It is wrong to judge the actions of a minority as the actions of the majority. For example, did you know that ALL British women are sluts who do nothing but drink, fight and have mindless sex? Well, of course we are not, but that is the impression some of my German relations have of us. It's based on their only contact with British women, which is in various holiday resorts throughout Europe. Yes, they are judging the majority on the minority - but that is no different from what some people on here are doing. And if you feel angered that you are labelled a drunken slut because of how some girls behave on holiday abroad, think how equally upset muslims must be at being judged on the actions of a few extremists.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

This thread seems to be disintegrating into race, religion and what newspaper you read divisions. Wasn't like this when I left earlier this afternoon. Everyone was getting along great, despite their differing opinions.

What happened over the last 15 pages? What did I miss?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Quite a lot I think Classix. I'm not going to even bother going back pages.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

sequeena said:


> Quite a lot I think Classix. I'm not going to even bother going back pages.


Well my washing cycle finished! so I came back lightened up!! tried to raise a laff outta em!! but it's like trying to get blood out of a stone!#

Some peeps are just so serious!


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

I tried to get everyone to sing, but i think they're too far gone


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

bullet said:


> I tried to get everyone to sing, but i think they're too far gone


You lead! I/ll join in with the corus!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*


classixuk said:



This thread seems to be disintegrating into race, religion and what newspaper you read divisions. Wasn't like this when I left earlier this afternoon. Everyone was getting along great, despite their differing opinions.

What happened over the last 15 pages? What did I miss?



Click to expand...

My post on page 2 i think, and i still stand by this.....
You see,imho, no one has more rights than the next person,we should all be treated equal no matter what race or religion,or whether blind or otherwise.
_________________*


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> 
> My post on page 2 i think, and i still stand by this.....
> You see,imho, no one has more rights than the next person,we should all be treated equal no matter what race or religion,or whether blind or otherwise.
> _________________*


you did Jan! and I'm with you all the way on that one!:thumbup:
but do you reckon you can slot me into one of those 'equal' catagories!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

was just catching up with this thread, made a good read..... I strongly disagree with people saying some of the posts are racist... THEY ARE NOT imo, they a full and valid opinions.... definatly a petforums archive thread :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Made nice reading with my vodka and coke :thumbup:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Some peeps are just so serious!


But DT, for some people the topics and views raised on this thread are very serious - some of the attitudes shown on here can adversely affect people's lives. Racial discrimination is dreadful - which ever race is being discriminated against. Married to a German, I'm too close to the subject to be totally objective, which is why I've tried not to post on here. I am fun loving and like a laugh as much as the next person, but to me there is nothing remotely funny about being discriminated against.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> you did Jan! and I'm with you all the way on that one!:thumbup:
> but do you reckon you can slot me into one of those 'equal' catagories!:thumbup::thumbup:


*There is the problem DT people NEED and WANT equality but they are not getting it.*


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> You lead! I/ll join in with the corus!


If i start singing, i think the whole world would unite.............to get me to shut up:scared: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

ClaireLouise said:


> was just catching up with this thread, made a good read..... I strongly disagree with people saying some of the posts are racist... THEY ARE NOT imo, they a full and valid opinions.... definatly a petforums archive thread :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Made nice reading with my vodka and coke :thumbup:


I'll have a double if your in the chair!:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

bullet said:


> If i start singing, i think the whole world would unite.............to get me to shut up:scared: :lol:


Could well be the sort of action we may need to take on this thread then!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I'll have a double if your in the chair!:thumbup:


Have a triple be a devil lol,


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *There is the problem DT people NEED and WANT equality but they are not getting it.*


Why don't you stand for PM Jan! I'll second ya!:thumbup:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> But DT, for some people the topics and views raised on this thread are very serious - some of the attitudes shown on here can adversely affect people's lives. Racial discrimination is dreadful - which ever race is being discriminated against. Married to a German, I'm too close to the subject to be totally objective, which is why I've tried not to post on here. I am fun loving and like a laugh as much as the next person, but to me there is nothing remotely funny about being discriminated against.


*Spellweaver i'd hate to think that anything i had added to this thread would make you feel that you should justify who you are.Be proud of yourself and your family,(which i hope you are)..
The problem i'm having now is this,If we few can't pull together and agree either to disagree or sort the problems out in an adult unbias manner then we can't expect anyone else to do it for us.*


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Savahl said:


> Your statements aren't about extremists but muslims as a whole.Or am I reading it all wrong?


Muslim extremists


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

WeimyLady said:


> The Nativity play HASN'T BEEN TAKEN AWAY. If a parent or child feels so strongly about being in a Nativity play, they can do so through their church where others belonging to their religion will appreciate it.


Its always been a school tradition why should it be taken away.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> Its always been a school tradition why should it be taken away.


For fear of offending some! Silly Haeverymolly!! thought you would have know that


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Of course that is a problem but blame the local authorities instead of using words like "they" and collective terms like "*muslims* (suggesting an entire race/religion) were having a posh house". Do you not just think that is media spin :confused1: It goes in cycles, next week the press will dig up some story about a woman with 14 kids living on X amount a week child benefit and BOOOOOM off everyone goes
> 
> To say a policy is only a problem when it applies to a minority is where the racist undertones come from. A bad policy is a bad policy end of and unfairness/inequality should be challenged and tackled but not in this way.
> 
> ...


By ''they'' I wasn't associating that with Muslims, I was associating it with the people that get these big houses, whatever their nationality on the Housing benefit. Why should some people on housing benefit get huge million pound houses when other people get the tiniest thing on the market? I do think you hear more about it if there the person isn't British, but I really don;t think anyone should be allowed a huge house on benefits!

I think there needs to be equality. I have lived in parts of the country where I have heard 3 yr olds shout 'Fcuk off you paki, go back to where you came from' and I think that is saddening. I am all for a multi ethnic country! I just wished they treated everyone fairly!

It seriously annoys me when people say 'pakis and polish are taking all our jobs!' They are hardworking, and normally do the jobs that we as british people would look down our nose at. They can't win. They either work and they are 'taking our jobs' or they don't work and 'all they want is benefits'


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> For fear of offending some! Silly Haeverymolly!! thought you would have know that


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

WTF happened here, i only went for a few G&Ts. :confused1:


Wether some people think it or not there have been many statements made on this thread that ARE seen as rascist and offensive, they generalize horribly about an entire community based on very little (in my opinion) 

If you truly do not believe you are rascist then maybe half a thought before you make HUGE sweeping statemenst about an entire section of society and a slight re phrasing wouldn't go a miss 

Read back through this thread and imagine if you were a moderate Muslim contributing to the greater good fo your community, working hard paying tax, How the hell would you feel reading some of this ???

I think it is wrong to jump on weimy the way some of you have, she is clearly passionate about her views and stating them boldly and her statements are no more outrageous to some as some of yours are to others.

I thought we were all for freedom of speech :confused1:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> WTF happened here, i only went for a few G&Ts. :confused1:
> 
> Wether some people think it or not there have been many statements made on this thread that ARE seen as rascist and offensive, they generalize horribly about an entire community based on very little (in my opinion)
> 
> ...


*Oh come on rainy,this thread had been doing just fine.Now what i will say is everyone is entitled to their oppion and if not,when did that change?
The bit i cannot condone is the use of the the word muslim..I am believe it or not, we all have ours beliefs and thhey should be respected.Now had the topic been about a church of england faith,the religion would not have been mentioned...Media hype is an evil tool.But many want to jump on the bandwagon for all the WRONG reasons.*


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Oh come on rainy,this thread had been doing just fine.Now what i will say is everyone is entitled to their oppion and if not,when did that change?
> The bit i cannot condone is the use of the the word muslim..I am believe it or not, we all have ours beliefs and thhey should be respected.Now had the topic been about a church of england faith,the religion would not have been mentioned...Media hype is an evil tool.But many want to jump on the bandwagon for all the WRONG reasons.*


It was doing fine in terms of a debate but the last few pages are a bit of a shame to be honest 

It is all about the hype and those few bad apples that expolit that fear and (IMO) misplaced concern and i would like to think people can see through more of that than this thread suggests


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> WTF happened here, i only went for a few G&Ts. :confused1:
> 
> Wether some people think it or not there have been many statements made on this thread that ARE seen as rascist and offensive, they generalize horribly about an entire community based on very little (in my opinion)
> 
> ...


Rudyard Kipling once said, "All the people like us are We, And everyone else is They."

Never a truer word said really.

I don't think it can be changed Rainy. Not unless we begin asking "What are the problems of racists?" instead of "How can we deal with the problem of racists"?

We all need to be more understanding of the underlying cause, rather than recoil at the symptoms. It won't go away until we do.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Spellweaver i'd hate to think that anything i had added to this thread would make you feel that you should justify who you are.Be proud of yourself and your family,(which i hope you are)..
> The problem i'm having now is this,If we few can't pull together and agree either to disagree or sort the problems out in an adult unbias manner then we can't expect anyone else to do it for us.*


No hun, nothing you've said has upset me at all. I wasn't trying to justify who I am; I was just trying to show that there is another side to the "they're in our country taking our jobs and trying to take over our customs" argument..

What does upset me is the fact that one newspaper report about the actions of one man can cause such a large amount of bad feeling, not only towards the man involved, but towards muslims and then other religions and nationalities too. I'm not just talking about on here, because this thread has been really interesting and there have been many more people discussing the issues sensibly than not, but the fact that this is a sample of what will be happening in the "real" (for want of a better word) world is really scary :scared:

It clearly shows how much resentment is felt towards people who are perceived, rightly or wrongly, as interlopers trying to take over our customs and way of life. I can understand why people feel this way when they see things happening like having to call Chistmas the Winter Holiday, but I can't understand why they blame the people themselves rather than the loony councils etc who put the over the top pc rules into place. And the fact that this is simmering below the surface is like a time bomb waiting to go off - sooner or later something will just be the last straw and goodness knows what will happen then. And when media such as the Daily Mail fuel this kind of thing and deliberately stir up people's anger - then it's not good at all!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> No hun, nothing you've said has upset me at all. I wasn't trying to justify who I am; I was just trying to show that there is another side to the "they're in our country taking our jobs and trying to take over our customs" argument..
> 
> What does upset me is the fact that one newspaper report about the actions of one man can cause such a large amount of bad feeling, not only towards the man involved, but towards muslims and then other religions and nationalities too. I'm not just talking about on here, because this thread has been really interesting and there have been many more people discussing the issues sensibly than not, but the fact that this is a sample of what will be happening in the "real" (for want of a better word) world is really scary :scared:
> 
> It clearly shows how much resentment is felt towards people who are perceived, rightly or wrongly, as interlopers trying to take over our customs and way of life. I can understand why people feel this way when they see things happening like having to call Chistmas the Winter Holiday, but I can't understand why they blame the people themselves rather than the loony councils etc who put the over the top pc rules into place. And the fact that this is simmering below the surface is like a time bomb waiting to go off - sooner or later something will just be the last straw and goodness knows what will happen then. And when media such as the Daily Mail fuel this kind of thing and deliberately stir up people's anger - then it's not good at all!


excellent post


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Rudyard Kipling once said, "All the people like us are We, And everyone else is They."
> 
> Never a truer word said really.
> 
> ...


Very true but that makes me sad that people don't see that need.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Oh come on rainy,this thread had been doing just fine.Now what i will say is everyone is entitled to their oppion and if not,when did that change?
> The bit i cannot condone is the use of the the word muslim..I am believe it or not, we all have ours beliefs and thhey should be respected.Now had the topic been about a church of england faith,the religion would not have been mentioned...Media hype is an evil tool.But many want to jump on the bandwagon for all the WRONG reasons.*


I did notice that the muslims have kind of become the new jews in this thread.

Actually, it would be rather interesting to take one or two of the posts that refer to muslims, replace it with the word jews, and then post it somewhere with the question, "When was this letter written"?

I think we'd see that society hasn't moved on, it's just switched targets.

Who's next? In 25 years time, will our kids fail to understand the buddhists?

FWIW though, I can also empathise with the points raised by the people who referred to the ones being giving preferential treatment as "Muslims".

It's getting rather sore for me sitting on this fence though. I'll have to jump off into one garden really soon.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

classixuk said:


> I did notice that the muslims have kind of become the new jews in this thread.
> 
> Actually, it would be rather interesting to take one or two of the posts that refer to muslims, replace it with the word jews, and then post it somewhere with the question, "When was this letter written"?
> 
> ...


Go On you know you want to 

To be fair thought there is a "balanced" view for both sides of this argument which is what makes it an interesting debate.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> No hun, nothing you've said has upset me at all. I wasn't trying to justify who I am; I was just trying to show that there is another side to the "they're in our country taking our jobs and trying to take over our customs" argument..
> 
> What does upset me is the fact that one newspaper report about the actions of one man can cause such a large amount of bad feeling, not only towards the man involved, but towards muslims and then other religions and nationalities too. I'm not just talking about on here, because this thread has been really interesting and there have been many more people discussing the issues sensibly than not, but the fact that this is a sample of what will be happening in the "real" (for want of a better word) world is really scary :scared:
> 
> It clearly shows how much resentment is felt towards people who are perceived, rightly or wrongly, as interlopers trying to take over our customs and way of life. I can understand why people feel this way when they see things happening like having to call Chistmas the Winter Holiday, but I can't understand why they blame the people themselves rather than the loony councils etc who put the over the top pc rules into place. And the fact that this is simmering below the surface is like a time bomb waiting to go off - sooner or later something will just be the last straw and goodness knows what will happen then. And when media such as the Daily Mail fuel this kind of thing and deliberately stir up people's anger - then it's not good at all!


*I agree with you 100%..
I like to think that i can think for myself,if we were to believe a fraction of what the news wants us to believe i'd be in the minority,trust me.I don't buy news papers or what the news that often,but i'm glad to say i can still have an open mind.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

classixuk said:


> I did notice that the muslims have kind of become the new jews in this thread.
> 
> Actually, it would be rather interesting to take one or two of the posts that refer to muslims, replace it with the word jews, and then post it somewhere with the question, "When was this letter written"?
> 
> ...


Classix,don't pull that "i've got the garden to do" bit with me.x
*But on a seroius note,no i don't believe we have learnt ANYTHING from WW11,and i find that sad and disturbing.
Because i'm out spoken some think i'm racist,trust me nothing could be further from the truth.Had i listend to my upbrining then it might have been an excuse.I have a mind of my own,and quite often i stand from the crowd and that i will never excuse myself for.*


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I leave you all for a few hours and you work up another 20+ pages 

Let's solve this right now.... Your all bloody racist!! there! done!

*runs and hides*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> I leave you all for a few hours and you work up another 20+ pages
> 
> Let's solve this right now.... Your all bloody racist!! there! done!
> 
> *runs and hides*


* Why would you make such a statement?.People airing their views is nothing new and it sure as hell doesn't make people racist.*


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> * Why would you make such a statement?.People airing their views is nothing new and it sure as hell doesn't make people racist.*


Think Tink may have been extracting the urine, or attemping to bring some humour to the thread Jan!
Check their previous posts!!
lol


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> * Why would you make such a statement?.People airing their views is nothing new and it sure as hell doesn't make people racist.*


I'm joking, hence the running and hiding  I was going to come back and pick up where it left off but I can't read over 20 pages... some serious airing going on... I'll get the washing powder!!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Think Tink may have been extracting the urine, or attemping to bring some humour to the thread Jan!
> Check their previous posts!!
> lol


I see we are on the same level...... mwah ha ha!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Tink82 said:


> I'm joking, hence the running and hiding  I was going to come back and pick up where it left off but I can't read over 20 pages... some serious airing going on... I'll get the washing powder!!


You'll need a super fast spin after twenty pages Tink!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> I'm joking, hence the running and hiding  I was going to come back and pick up where it left off but I can't read over 20 pages... some serious airing going on... I'll get the washing powder!!


Its a big load, might need an extra fast spin :lol:


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> You'll need a super fast spin after twenty pages Tink!





RAINYBOW said:


> Its a big load, might need an extra fast spin :lol:


Got a fair bit of washing that needs doing girls!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> Its a big load, might need an extra fast spin :lol:


Hi Rainybow!
You all washed out sweetheart?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> I'm joking, hence the running and hiding  I was going to come back and pick up where it left off but I can't read over 20 pages... some serious airing going on... I'll get the washing powder!!


*Sorry its been a long day.*


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Sorry its been a long day.*


Go sort out your laundry Janice


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Sorry its been a long day.*


No worries, just lightening the mood (or attempting to!!) think it is the tablets


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Go sort out your laundry Janice


*:lol: i did that this morning.:lol:*


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Hey!! Can anyone else remember!! Other then Janice that is!!
> 
> Love Thy neighbour'
> 
> ...


Yes I can..:thumbup:


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Savahl said:


> So who has had an ACTUAL real life bad experiance with an individual over their religion? Iv had more stick and judgement from christians personally.


I have a friend who was beaten up because he came out of a church and asked a group of asian youths to move as he couldn't get to his car. They spat on him, called him "white, christian sh**t" and left him for dead.

Was all over the news, but was still never badged as a "Racist" attack.

Is that actual enough for you?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Over the last few days i've given this thread quite a lot of thought.The thing i can't understand and doesn't make ANY sence to me is this.Why has the word muslem become such a bad word?The ONLY answer i can come up with is media hype,and people are falling for it.I think its time people woke up and dropped the use of the word unless its used in context,the same as with any religion.*


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

Horse and Hound said:


> I have a friend who was beaten up because he came out of a church and asked a group of asian youths to move as he couldn't get to his car. They spat on him, called him "white, christian sh**t" and left him for dead.
> 
> Was all over the news, but was still never badged as a "Racist" attack.
> 
> Is that actual enough for you?


i thought this thread died. I posted what you quoted as another member asked and was given stories from the papers rather than direct issues  Im a strong believer in blaming individuals rather than groups.
I have Muslim friends beaten up in racist attacks.
I have had white friends badly beaten and damaged for life for wearing the wrong clothes (for being a goth)
I know of white girls being victimised for seeing a muslim lad, by his friends.

Im not saying these things dont happen. It happens to all sectors of society. I dont see any one as worse than the next, I dont judge all"chavs" by my mate who is left on meds for the rest of his life, I dont judge all muslims based on my friends experiances or terrorist activity, and i hope my asian friends dont judge every white christian based on their own negative experiances.

Blame the Deed not the breed extends beyond dogs Imo 

Janice: I agree, the media has a lot to answer for.


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Over the last few days i've given this thread quite a lot of thought.The thing i can't understand and doesn't make ANY sence to me is this.Why has the word muslem become such a bad word?The ONLY answer i can come up with is media hype,and people are falling for it.I think its time people woke up and dropped the use of the word unless its used in context,the same as with any religion.*


Why? Twin Towers. Thats when it all went down hill for them.


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

We are becoming victims of racism in our own country.

For example "positive" discrimination. I saw a job I would have liked with the environment agency but it was only for people of ethnic minority. How can they say thats positive discrimination? If it was the other way round and said white only it would be racism


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

WoodyGSP said:


> We are becoming victims of racism in our own country.
> 
> For example "positive" discrimination. I saw a job I would have liked with the environment agency but it was only for people of ethnic minority. How can they say thats positive discrimination? If it was the other way round and said white only it would be racism


That extends beyond race. I benefit through positive discrimination as female engineer (practical engineer not graduate). Not right, but there it is.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

WoodyGSP said:


> We are becoming victims of racism in our own country.
> 
> For example "positive" discrimination. I saw a job I would have liked with the environment agency but it was only for people of ethnic minority. How can they say thats positive discrimination? If it was the other way round and said white only it would be racism


Positive discrimination is a mechanism for assisting traditionally unrepresented minorities- the reason being that even with equality legislation in place employers still tend to prefer to go for white males over every other demographic regardless of merit/qualifications etc... So that is why it exists. 
It's merely a strategy to assist people who have long been unfairly neglected in the employment sector.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't buy into any of this "positive discrimination" crap.

You can't make a negative word into a happy one simply by adding the word "positive" in front of it! 

"positive bullying", "positive knife wound", "positive rainy day", "positive slap"...see what I mean?

When it comes to employment, the employer is going to choose the best person for the job; and that's how it should be.

Was Newton a muslim? Was Einstein a catholic or a protestant? Was the first person to "light a fire" a man or a woman? Who cares?

Yet, if positive discrimination existed back then, we probably wouldn't be flying now. Imagine it...the Wright Brothers all excited about their new idea for a flying machine, but being told "sorry fellas, we've reached our quota on white male inventors. We're waiting for a black african female to invent flying first."  

Or how about, "Sorry Florence. We ain't taking on any more females...the government says we need more male nurses! Sorry luv."


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Over the last few days i've given this thread quite a lot of thought.The thing i can't understand and doesn't make ANY sence to me is this.Why has the word muslem become such a bad word?The ONLY answer i can come up with is media hype,and people are falling for it.I think its time people woke up and dropped the use of the word unless its used in context,the same as with any religion.*


Amen to that Janice :thumbup:

I love it when a thread makes someone really think about stuff :001_cool:

Good and bad in all and all that


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I think it's fine not to agree with the strategy, just not to use it as an excuse to blame the people that it's there to help. In many ways I feel it's somewhat ham-fisted and counter productive myself but it's just one attempt at answering the question - How can we tackle prejudice in the employment sector to ensure minorities are treated more fairly?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

WoodyGSP said:


> Why? Twin Towers. Thats when it all went down hill for them.


*If you REALY look into the twin towers "story" you might be shocked at what you find. Too many unaswerd questions for my liking.*


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

jenniferx said:


> Positive discrimination is a mechanism for assisting traditionally unrepresented minorities- the reason being that even with equality legislation in place employers still tend to prefer to go for white males over every other demographic regardless of merit/qualifications etc... So that is why it exists.
> It's merely a strategy to assist people who have long been unfairly neglected in the employment sector.


Why a National Black Police Association?...If that's not divisive I don't know what is.
Would I be allowed a White Market Traders association?....NO.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

> Would I be allowed a White Market Traders association?....NO.


Well the reason minority supportive groups are allowed is down to the fact they are proportionally unrepresented and or have been traditionally (and still are) oppressed both socially and formally etc...

For decades society has been orientated to benefit white males by default, as such they don't really need a "leg up" in the equality stakes.

I'm not saying it's right or wrong either way- as I have mentioned I don't really personally support positive discrimination in it's current form.


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

classixuk said:


> I don't buy into any of this "positive discrimination" crap.
> 
> You can't make a negative word into a happy one simply by adding the word "positive" in front of it!
> 
> ...


Rep for that, you put it so much better than I did.

I don't think I'd want the job if I only got it because I was female. 
It would be far better to encourage women or ethnic minorities to apply rather than saying only them can apply.


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *If you REALY look into the twin towers "story" you might be shocked at what you find. Too many unaswerd questions for my liking.*


conspiracy


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

Nick Griffin has been banned from attending the queens garden party this afternoon!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Nick Griffin has been banned from attending the queens garden party this afternoon!


GOOD!!:thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

He's the leader of the BNP yes? Brilliant


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> GOOD!!:thumbup:


I will 2nd that :thumbup:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Didn't accept meself...can't stand Gorgis...


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

Well as it happens I can't stand the man either ! But could this not be mis interprutated as raicial discrimination!

Another negative is, the BNP are going to get free publicity yet again!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well as it happens I can't stand the man either ! But could this not be mis interprutated as raicial discrimination!
> 
> Another negative is, the BNP are going to get free publicity yet again!


In a word DT ... NO. There is no place in society for his sort of agenda (IMO)

Sadly the free publicity is inevitable but most people see what he is


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well as it happens I can't stand the man either ! But could this not be mis interprutated as raicial discrimination!
> 
> Another negative is, the BNP are going to get free publicity yet again!


I dont think it can be classed as racial discrimination - I dislike the man for his beliefs and policies and campaigns and what his aims are for our country - I don't dislike him for being white


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Nick Griffin has been banned from attending the queens garden party this afternoon!


*My understanding was that he and his wife were going.:confused.
If they have stoped them from atending then i belive its wrong.Like it or not he is a leader of a legal party and as such has the same rights.*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *My understanding was that he and his wife were going.:confused.
> If they have stoped them from atending then i belive its wrong.Like it or not he is a leader of a legal party and as such has the same rights.*


That as may be Jan but would he have the same morals when it comes to certain things if he was in power??? would he ensure everyone had the same rights ?? I dont think so therefore why should he be afforded that privilege?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> That as may be Jan but would he have the same morals when it comes to certain things if he was in power??? would he ensure everyone had the same rights ?? I dont think so therefore why should he be afforded that privilege?


*Bottom line is suzy we are supposed to live in a democracy and as such we should abide by the rules.Which takes us back to square one.*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Bottom line is suzy we are supposed to live in a democracy and as such we should abide by the rules.Which takes us back to square one.*


True we do live in a democracy but Nick Griffin does'nt  - sometimes rules are there to break on this one I would deffo break it! :lol:


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

classixuk said:


> I don't buy into any of this "positive discrimination" crap.
> 
> You can't make a negative word into a happy one simply by adding the word "positive" in front of it!


I thought the term was to describe discrimination caused by tring to avoid discrimination??


----------

